# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Mejoramos, pero poco

## perdiguera

Llevamos dos semanas de lluvias y recogidas de agua en los embalses, aunque como casi siempre fuera de donde hay capacidad de embalse.
Estas dos semanas han disipado durante un tiempo los fantasmas de sequía, aunque aún quedan cuencas muy bajas.
Adjunto una noticia de El País de hoy que habla sobre ello.
https://politica.elpais.com/politica...tml?autoplay=1

Me fastidia que tengamos que tragarnos el puñetero anuncio, que no viene al caso. Me refiero al de El País

----------

F. Lázaro (13-mar-2018),FEDE (27-mar-2018),Galán (13-mar-2018),HUESITO (14-mar-2018),JMTrigos (14-mar-2018),Jonasino (16-mar-2018),Josito1969 (20-mar-2018),rodaballo (19-mar-2018)

----------


## rodaballo

Efectivamente la situación ha mejorado, pero yo creo que mucho, según en qué zonas.

Yo vivo en Andalucía y de estar en una situación crítica pasamos a una situación “menos crítica”, pues todos los pantanos han incrementado mucho su nivel. De hecho los embalses pequeños y medianos están, la gran mayoría, en una situación de normalidad o en camino a ella (tomando como base la media de los últimos diez años), cuando hace apenas dos semanas estaban tiritando. Excepción hecha, claro está, de Almería, que es un caso aparte.

El problema está en los “siete grandes” (más de 400Hm3), de los que, salvo Andévalo, el resto están todavía muy lejos de alcanzar su nivel medio: de estos seis, tan sólo Guadalcacin está por encima del 50%, los demás muy lejos todavía y, lo que es más preocupante, subiendo pero a un ritmo bastante contenido, por no decir irrisorio como es el caso del Giribaile o el Negratín.

En cuanto a las cuencas del Guadiana, Duero y Tajo la situación está mejorando a marchas forzadas, encontrándose lejos de los niveles medios tan sólo los grandes pantanos, que tardan mucho en llenarse pero van a buen ritmo. Y eso que tanto Alcántara como Valdecañas ya están muy por encima de la media, pero ni Almendra, La Serena, etc. han salido de la UVI.

Está claro que en dos semanas no se arregla una situación que venía arrastrándose de años, pero creo que podemos ser optimistas en las cuencas atlánticas y la del Ebro, si la primavera no decepciona, y encontrarnos a principios de verano con los embalses en situación normal, que no óptima.

Cuestión muy distinta son las cuencas del Júcar y Segura, que suben a un ritmo prácticamente inapreciable (en términos porcentuales), y la cabecera del Tajo (Entrepeñas y Buendía) que aunque su nivel mejora siguen con respiración asistida, y las lluvias de las últimas semanas no han hecho más que maquillar la situación: esto me ha sorprendido, pensaba que se recuperarían a un promedio más acusable, pero ni con dos semanas como las que hemos tenido han subido de forma apreciable, o notoria.

Un saludo

----------


## Tanis

Hola

Me presento, soy de Salamanca aunque llevo 13 años en Madrid. Me gusta mucho el tema de los embalses desde que con 4 años mis padres compraron un terreno cerca del embalse de Santa Teresa, cerca de Guijuelo, y construyeron una casa.

Con respecto al tema, llevo 3 meses largos haciendo seguimiento semanal y casi diario del estado de los embalses. 

No me dedico a esto así que evidentemente me tengo que fiar de lo que leo por internet y tampoco le puedo dedicar demasiado tiempo, pero dentro de lo que llevo visto y analizado durante estos tres meses, me parece un poco agorero el artículo del país. El otro día leí otro artículo parecido, creo que en el ABC si no recuerdo mal. Y tampoco estoy de acuerdo en que mejoremos, pero poco.

Os paso a dar mi opinión y por supuesto no tenéis por qué estar de acuerdo. 

Creo que la mejora ha sido tremenda. ¿suficiente? probablemente no, y para que fuera suficiente hubieramos necesitado una semana o semana y media completa de seguir lloviendo a ese ritmo. También está claro que la mejora no ha sido regular ni por toda España, pero negar que hemos mejorado mucho, me parece negar que el agua cae hacia abajo cuando llueve.

Os doy algunos datos propios de mi observación durante los últimos 3 o 3 meses y medio.

Puntos a favor de mi opinión:

1º Hemos pasado a nivel general de tener un nivel medio del 32% en los embalses a tener un 60%. En 3 meses no está mal. 
2º El llenado de los embalses, al contrario que sucedió el año pasado, no ha crecido por el deshielo, sino por lluvia. El año pasado recordemos que a primeros de Marzo comenzamos a tener temperaturas cercanas a los 18-20 grados y nos mantuvimos así hasta la llegada del verano. El deshielo se produjo muy pronto, de hecho a primeros de Marzo apenas quedaba nieve en las montañas. Este año no es así, hay muchisima nieve.
3º Relacionado con el punto anterior, al haber temperaturas mucho más bajas, no sólo el deshielo se hará más tarde, sino que además el nivel de evaporación es menor, y por tanto, mientras que el año pasado a estas alturas estaban bajando ya los embalses, ahora mismo están subiendo
4º También se indica que los embalses están más bajos este año que el pasado, niego también ese punto. Ahora mismo estamos al 60%, el año pasado al 59%. 

Puntos en contra:
1º Castilla la Mancha (no toda pero sí gran parte), Comunidad Valenciana, Murcia y Almería apenas han mejorado nada durante estas tres semanas. Eso sí es grave. Y en el caso de Guadalajara es muy extraño. Guadalajara se encuentra muy cerca de Madrid, y a primeros de Febrero durante la gran nevada tuve que atravesar la provincia. No he visto más nieve fuera de las montañas en mi vida, ni por cantidad, ni por extensión. Aquí en Madrid, en estas tres últimas semanas ha llovido prácticamente todos los días a excepción de 2, y no me refiero a orbayo, txiri miri, aguachirri o niebla meona, me refiero a chaparrones constantes de media hora una hora, parar 20 minutos o media hora y volver a empezar. Algunos días más, otros menos, pero ha llovido mucho. En guadalajara que está a apenas 40 km de aquí, me niego a creer que no haya llovido apenas. Y mientras aquí, en Madrid, con mucha menos capacidad de embalse se han recogido 200 hm^3, en Guadalajara que tiene casi el triple de capacidad de embalse ha recogido alrededor de 260. Por otra parte, la nieve ingente que cayó hace mes y medio ¿donde ha ido? Esa nieve sí está deshecha porque no estaba a nivel de montaña. 

Es preocupante Guadalajara, Albacete, Cuenca, Toledo, Murcia y Almería.

En el resto de España o se está por encima, o en niveles parecidos a los del año pasado, y los pocos casos que están por debajo, como es el caso de Almendra, estoy seguro de que en próximas semanas se pasará a estar en niveles superiores a los del año pasado, primero porque el año pasado comenzó a bajar demasiado pronto, y segundo, porque este año, aún tiene que subir al menos otro 10%. 

Para los que vivan por Avila, o Salamanca, podrán deciros como está la Sierra de Gredos. En Navacerrada tambíen hay bastante nieve.

Como digo, la parte preocupante es la Mancha, Murcia y Comunidad Valenciana (y Almería).

En resumen, mejoramos pero poco no, mejoramos, y mucho, aunque nos ha faltado una semana más de lluvias para que sí que fuera suficiente, y sobre todo, que las partes peores, La Mancha, Murcia, Almería y CV mejoraran más.

Ya os haré un desglose de los datos por pantano más adelante según mis propias observaciones.

Un saludo.

----------

FEDE (27-mar-2018),perdiguera (12-abr-2018),rodaballo (22-mar-2018),termopar (24-mar-2018)

----------


## rodaballo

Buen análisis, con el que coincido plenamente.

Un saludo

----------


## Tanis

Deciros primero que cojo sólo algunas provincias, un poco de todo, y que no cojo todos los embalses, pero sí una gran parte de los mismos de cada provincia:

Albacete: Camarillas de 8 a 17 hm en 3 semanas sobre un total de 36. Ha doblado la cantidad de agua pero está lejos de su límite. Nivel medio - bajo
	Cenajo: de 40 a 66 hm en 3 semanas sobre un total de 437. Ha crecido un 70% pero lejísimos de su límite. Nivel bajísimo
	Talave: de 14 a 18 hm en 3 semanas sobre un total de 35. Ha crecido un 35% pero aún lejos de su límite. Nivel medio.
	Fuensanta: de 22 a 61 en 3 semanas sobre un total de 210. Casi ha triplicado la cantidad de agua. Pero en nivel bajo.

Media de albacete 22%. Nivel muy bajo. Esperemos que con el deshielo mejore. Media muy inferior a los últimos 10 años.

Almería:Beninar de 5 a 10 hm sobre 63. Duplicó su nivel. Nivel bajísimo
	Cuevas de Almanzora: Sin variaciones. Nivel bajísimo

Media de Álmería un 8%. Nivel bajísimo. Media sólo ligeramente inferior a los últimos 10 años. 

Ávila: Caso extraño el de Ávila, similar al de Guadalajara, tras dos nevadas espectaculares en Enero y Febrero, los niveles de los embalses eran lamentables. Al menos en el caso de Ávila se ha solucionado con las lluvias de las 3 semanas anteriores.
	Castro de las cogotas: Pasó de 11 hm a 51 sobre 59 en esas tres semanas. Multiplico por casi 5 la cantidad de agua contenido. Nivel alto.
	El Burguillo: De 30 a 153 sobre 201 en 3 semanas. Multiplicando por más de 5 la cantidad de agua. Nivel medio - alto
	La Aceña: De 6 a 14 en 3 semanas sobre 24. Multiplicando por 2 más de dos. Nivel medio.

Media de Ávila 77%. Nivel alto. Con el deshielo terminará de llenarse. Media ligeramente superior a los 10 últimos años.

Badajoz: Alange: De 330 a 344 sobre 852 en 3 semanas. Ligera crecida. Nivel medio - bajo
	Cijara: De 500 a 876 sobre 1505. Creciendo casi un 80% en 3 semanas. Nivel medio
	García de Sola: De 190 a 400 sobre 554 en 3 semanas. Multiplicó por 2 la cantidad de agua. Nivel medio - alto
	La Serena: De 1200 a 1600 sobre 3219 en 3 semanas. Creció un 33%. Nivel medio.
	Orellana: De 520 a 555 sobre 808 en 3 semanas. Creció menos del 10%. Nivel medio - alto.
	Villar del Rey: De 70 a 130 en 3 semanas. Más de un 80% de crecimiento. Nivel altísimo.
	Zujar: De 210 a 218 en 3 semanas sobre 302, crecida menor al 5%. Nivel medio - alto.

Media de Badajoz 57%. Nivel medio. Inferior a la media de los últimos 10 años. No obstante de 3150 a 4300 en 3 semanas.

Cáceres: Alcántara: De 1500 a 2500 sobre 3200 en tres semanas. Un 66% Más. Nivel alto.
	Baños: De 15 a 23 sobre 41 en tres semanas. Un 50% más. Nivel medio.
	Borbollón: De 17 a 72 en 3 semanas. Más de 4 veces más. Nivel Alto.
	Cedillo: De 230 a 210 en 3 semanas. Un 7% menos. Nivel Alto.
	Gabriel y Galán: De 215 a 588 en 3 semanas. Más de 2,5 veces más. Nivel Medio - alto.
	Rivera de Gata: De 14 a 40 de 49. Casi 3 veces más. Nivel alto.
	Ruecas: De 20 a 37 de 44. Casí 2 veces más. Nivel Alto.
	Sierra Brava: De 120 a 178 de 233. Un 50% más. Nivel alto.
	Torrejón: De 166 a 174 de 188. Un 5% más. Nivel altísimo.
	Valdecañas: De 700 a 1200 sobre 1446. Más de un 70% más. Nivel Alto.

Media de Cáceres 78%. Nivel alto. Superior a la media de los últimos 10 años. De 3100 a 5200 hm.

Ya seguiré más adelante con otras provincias.

Un saludo.

----------

FEDE (27-mar-2018),JMTrigos (23-mar-2018),Los terrines (22-mar-2018),rodaballo (10-abr-2018)

----------


## Tanis

Buenas de nuevo,

A falta de los datos oficiales que darán mañana, los embalses de españa habrán crecido en torno a unos 1400 - 1500 hm3 durante la última semana. Llegándose prácticamente al 63% de media en España y superando ya holgadamente el máximo del año pasado, y el estado de los embalses del año pasado a estas alturas. Así mismo alcanzaremos los 35000 hm3 cosa que no sucedía desde la primera semana de Agosto de 2016.

Una vez más de forma desigual, bajando Castellón, manteniendose Murcia, y apenas creciendo Teruel, o Valencia.

Guadalajara parece que despacito va saliendo del pozo. Sigue mal, pero ha crecido casi lo mismo esta semana que la media de las 3 anteriores lloviendo la mitad de la mitad. Albacete igual, ha crecido lo mismo esta semana que las 3 anteriores.

Los datos son halagüeños y tal y como decía la semana pasada, anima a pensar que este año alcanzaremos entre el 70 y el 75% de la capacidad hacia finales de Abril. Esta semana siguen dando lluvias, menos, pero algo dan. Suben las temperaturas también, luego la nieve empezará a deshacerse.

Mi apuesta es que alcanzaremos el 70% a mediados de abril, lo cual no sucede desde finales de Junio de 2016.

Otro apunte, alguien decía, no recuerdo quien y que me perdone, que llevabamos varios años de sequía. Los datos de 2016 superan la media de los 10 últimos años, llegando a tener los embalses al 75%. En la situación actual, creo que es dificil superar esa cifra. Almería, Guadalajara, Murcia, Albacete, Valencia, Alicante y Castellón hacen muy dificil superar esos niveles. Y de ellas sobre todo Murcia y Almería. 

Sé que voy a decir algo poco popular, y he visto hilos en los que se discutía, así que no me meteré a fondo, pero creo que si llueve poco o casi nada en estas dos provincias, me parece bien bombear agua de otros lugares más favorecidos por la naturaleza, pero no indiscriminadamente, y sí controlar en qué se gasta el agua ya que no me parece bien darle usos turísticos montando campos de golf o similares que sobreutilizan el agua y luego quejarse de que no te bombean aún más agua y que no te llega para frutas, hortalizas o la vida humana. Por otra parte, considero que ese bombeo no se puede centralizar en una región o río, y debería diversificarse. Estamos en un país desigual en precipitaciones, y si ahora la Mancha no puede aportar todo lo que necesitan en el sur, esta aportación debería venir de las cuencas del norte. 

Si observamos las medias, veremos que del Duero para arriba van sobradísimos el 80% del año (sí, ya sé que sus cuencas son menores y podrían aportar menor por regla general, pero no así el Ebro). Mientras que Duero, Tajo, Guadiana y Guadalquivir sobreviven a base de buenas primaveras -inviernos como está siendo este año. No creo que el Ebro deba aportar toda el agua, igual que no lo debería hacer el Tajo. Pero ya sabemos que en este País, los políticos siempre tienden a apretar a los mismos y favorecer a los mismos. Manchegos, tenéis que hacer más ruido y uniros para que no deserticen ni sequen vuestros embalses y ríos.

Vaya, me he metido más a fondo de lo que quería, espero que nadie se moleste por mi disertación.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-mar-2018),FEDE (27-mar-2018),JMTrigos (26-mar-2018),perdiguera (12-abr-2018),rodaballo (26-mar-2018)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buen análisis Tanis.




> Sé que voy a decir algo poco popular, y he visto hilos en los que se discutía, así que no me meteré a fondo, pero creo que si llueve poco o casi nada en estas dos provincias, me parece bien bombear agua de otros lugares más favorecidos por la naturaleza, pero no indiscriminadamente, y sí controlar en qué se gasta el agua ya que no me parece bien darle usos turísticos montando campos de golf o similares que sobreutilizan el agua y luego quejarse de que no te bombean aún más agua y que no te llega para frutas, hortalizas o la vida humana. Por otra parte, considero que ese bombeo no se puede centralizar en una región o río, y debería diversificarse. Estamos en un país desigual en precipitaciones, y si ahora la Mancha no puede aportar todo lo que necesitan en el sur, esta aportación debería venir de las cuencas del norte.


De esto ya se ha hablado largo y tendido, debates acalorados incluidos, en este foro. A todos nos gustaría poder hacer eso, pero... la interconexión de cuencas, trasvasar agua desde las cuencas del norte hasta el sur, teniendo en cuenta la orografía de nuestro país, es una quimera. Cabe recordar que según se establece en la Ley de Aguas, los beneficiarios de obras de este tipo, financiadas total o parcialmente por el Estado, deberán satisfacer un canon anual para compensar los costes de la inversión (4/100 anual), costes de explotación y mantenimiento. Teniendo en cuenta la infraestructura que sería necesaria para trasvasar el agua, el coste energético de los bombeos necesarios, y el coste de mantenimiento necesario de toda la obra, sería inviable un trasvase de esas características. El coste final del agua sería prohibitivo, inasumible para los usuarios.

Aunque se modificase dicha Ley y se relajase el canon de regulación y tarifa de utilización del agua, se aumentasen los años de amortización, un trasvase de ese tipo seguiría siendo inviable, el precio final del agua seguiría siendo excesivo. 

Creo firmemente que el futuro de esas zonas irremediablemente pasa por la desalación, reducción del consumo energético, I+D en nuevas técnicas de desalación, sector en el que nuestro país podría ser puntero si se invirtiese en ello. La desalinización de agua es una necesidad cada vez más importante para suministrar agua a nivel global. Las fuentes de agua dulce sólo representan una ínfima cantidad del agua existente, cada vez la demanda es mayor y llegará el momento en el que no se pueda satisfacer la demanda creciente.

Un saludo.

----------

albertillovernel (05-abr-2018),termopar (29-mar-2018)

----------


## Tanis

> Buen análisis Tanis.
> 
> 
> 
> De esto ya se ha hablado largo y tendido, debates acalorados incluidos, en este foro. A todos nos gustaría poder hacer eso, pero... la interconexión de cuencas, trasvasar agua desde las cuencas del norte hasta el sur, teniendo en cuenta la orografía de nuestro país, es una quimera. Cabe recordar que según se establece en la Ley de Aguas, los beneficiarios de obras de este tipo, financiadas total o parcialmente por el Estado, deberán satisfacer un canon anual para compensar los costes de la inversión (4/100 anual), costes de explotación y mantenimiento. Teniendo en cuenta la infraestructura que sería necesaria para trasvasar el agua, el coste energético de los bombeos necesarios, y el coste de mantenimiento necesario de toda la obra, sería inviable un trasvase de esas características. El coste final del agua sería prohibitivo, inasumible para los usuarios.
> 
> Aunque se modificase dicha Ley y se relajase el canon de regulación y tarifa de utilización del agua, se aumentasen los años de amortización, un trasvase de ese tipo seguiría siendo inviable, el precio final del agua seguiría siendo excesivo. 
> 
> Creo firmemente que el futuro de esas zonas irremediablemente pasa por la desalación, reducción del consumo energético, I+D en nuevas técnicas de desalación, sector en el que nuestro país podría ser puntero si se invirtiese en ello. La desalinización de agua es una necesidad cada vez más importante para suministrar agua a nivel global. Las fuentes de agua dulce sólo representan una ínfima cantidad del agua existente, cada vez la demanda es mayor y llegará el momento en el que no se pueda satisfacer la demanda creciente.
> ...


Tengo una pregunta, veo que de vez en cuando la gente agradece mensajes, y me gustaría agradecer el tuyo, así que mientras no sepa como hacerlo, lo hago por escrito. Gracias, y ya de paso añado una aclaración, no era, como dije, mi intención meterme en ese tema, ya que no es el tema del hilo, aunque reconozco que profundicé más de lo que quería y debería. 

Ya de paso aprovecho y os pongo un resumen de los datos aproximados de la última semana:

		Capacidad		Semana Ant	% Semana Ant	Incremento semanal	Esta semana2	% Esta semana 	Diferencia %
Álava 		223		185			82,96		-1				184			82,51		-0,45
Albacete		727		180			24,76		14				194			26,69		1,93
Alicante		315		97			30,79		-1				96			30,48		-0,31
Almería		224		21			9,38			0				21			9,38			0
Asturias		484		445			91,94		0				445			91,94		0
Ávila			290		240			82,76		3				243			83,79		1,03
Badajoz		7592		4447			58,57		42				4489			59,13		0,56
Barcelona		274		197			71,9			10				207			75,55		3,65
Burgos		139		118			84,89		3				121			87,05		2,16
Caceres		6627		5260			79,37		79				5339			80,56		1,19
Cadiz		1821		1314			72,16		5				1319			72,43		0,27
Cantabria		575		399			69,39		17				416			72,35		2,96
Castellon		221		95			42,99		-1				94			42,53		-0,46
Ciudad Real	510		286			56,08		9				295			57,84		1,76
Córdoba		3411		1852			54,29		42				1894			55,53		1,24
Cuenca		1134		396			34,92		12				408			35,98		1,06
Gerona		294		138			46,94		-1				137			46,6			-0,34
Granada		1186		570			48,06		22				592			49,92		1,86
Guadalajara	2931		683			23,3			38				721			24,6			1,3
Guipuzcoa		29		29			100			0				29			100			0
Huelva		1508		1233			81,76		1				1234			81,83		0,07
Huesca		2401		1660			69,14		14				1674			69,72		0,58
Jaen			2327		1297			55,74		44				1341			57,63		1,89
La Coruña		359		310			86,35		0				310			86,35		0
La Rioja		136		119			87,5			3				122			89,71		2,21
León			1772		1299			73,31		52				1351			76,24		2,93
Lerida		1145		802			70,04		7				809			70,66		0,62
Lugo			895		834			93,18		-7				827			92,4			-0,78
Madrid		1060		749			70,66		33				782			73,77		3,11
Malaga		616		371			60,23		6				377			61,2			0,97
Murcia		148		28			18,92		0				28			18,92		0
Navarra		1014		891			87,87		-6				885			87,28		-0,59
Orense		1603		1137			70,93		24				1161			72,43		1,5
Palencia		488		275			56,35		19				294			60,25		3,9
Pontevedra	363		336			92,56		0				336			92,56		0
Salamanca	3482		1973			56,66		95				2068			59,39		2,73
Segovia		81		69			85,19		0				69			85,19		0
Sevilla		942		804			85,35		-3				801			85,03		-0,32
Soria			267		177			66,29		7				184			68,91		2,62
Tarragona		237		208			87,76		1				209			88,19		0,43
Teruel		183		84			45,9			2				86			46,99		1,09
Toledo		451		266			58,98		3				269			59,65		0,67
Valencia		1911		509			26,64		9				518			27,11		0,47
Valladolid		6		6			100			0				6			100			0
Zamora		1767		1187			67,18		64				1251			70,8			3,62
Zaragoza		1905		1403			73,65		32				1435			75,33		1,68
*TOTAL		56074	34979		62,38		692				35671		63,61		1,23*

----------

perdiguera (12-abr-2018)

----------


## Tanis

Disculpad, pero me ha perdido el formato de tabla que le había puesto :-(

Os doy los datos más llamativos en mi opinión:
Las tres provincias con mayor incremento total en hectómetros son:
Salamanca con 95hm
Zamora con 79
Cáceres con 64.

Las tres con mayor % de incremento son:
Palencia con un 3,9%
Barcelona con un 3,65%
Zamora con un 3,62%

A la inversa, las tres provincias que más han decrecido son a nivel total:
Lugo con 7 hm menos
Navarra con 6 hm menos
Sevilla con 3 hm menos

Y en % mayor son:
Lugo con un 0,78% menos
Navarra con un 59% menos
Castellón con un 0,46%

Provincias con mayor nivel de agua: (Sin tener en cuenta Valladolid ni Guipuzcoa al no tener datos)
Pontevedra: 92,56%
Lugo: 92,4%
Asturias: 91,94%

Provincias con menor nivel de agua (Elimino Murcia y Almería ya que no han sufrido variación con respecto a la semana pasada y siguen siendo de largo las dos últimas)
Guadalajara: 24,6% incrementando su nivel un 1,3% con respecto a la semana pasada
Albacete: 24,76% incrementando su nivel un 1,93% con respecto a la semana pasada
Valencia: 26,64% incrementando su nivel un 0,47% con respecto a la semana pasada

----------


## Tanis

Mas datos en bruto,

Tenemos 11 provincias por debajo del 50% de su capacidad. La suma total de la capacidad de estas provincias son 9274hm, lo que supone un 16,5% de la capacidad total española. El total de agua embalsada en esas once provincias es 2895hm lo cual supone una media del 31,2%. 

En próximas semanas introduciré también datos del total embalsado por provincia y en españa en los dos años anteriores (aproximado) y la media de los 10 años anteriores para poder comparar qué provincias están mejor y peor. 

Por esta semana ya vale que os he inundado a datos. 

Salu2!

----------

F. Lázaro (09-abr-2018),perdiguera (09-abr-2018)

----------


## Tanis

Buenas de nuevo,

Datos aproximados de esta semana antes de que los publiquen mañana.

Se va a llegar aproximadamente a los 36590 Hm3 en España, con un aumento aproximado de 830 hm3. Esto es un aumento del 1,48% con respecto a la semana pasada, para un total del 65,25% de la capacidad de los embalses. Desde el punto más bajo de los embalses allá por Diciembre, que estabamos en el 35%, casi hemos duplicado la cantidad de agua embalsada. De 20.000 a 36.590 hm3. 

Las provincias que más caen esta semana y siempre en hm3: Zaragoza 40, Tarragona 16 y Cadiz y la Rioja 2.
Las provincias que más suben esta semana son: León 127, Cáceres 120 y Salamanca y Orense 97. 

Provincias con menos % de agua embalsada sobre su capacidad: Almería 9,38%, Murcia 18,24 y Guadalajara 25,59.
Provincias con más % de agua embalsada sobre su capacidad: (Elimino valladolid que siempre aparece al 100%)Guipuzcoa al 96,55, Pontevedra 93,94 y Lugo 93,52.

Por comparación con los últimos 10 años:
Albacete a estas alturas solía estar al 57%, este año al 27%. 220 Hm3 menos
Alicante a estas alturas solía estar al 55%, este año al 26%. 89 Hm3 menos
Badajoz a estas alturas solía estar al 76%, este año al 59%. 1275 Hm3 menos
Castellón a estas alturas solía estar al 56%, este año al 42%. 32 Hm3 menos
Ciudad Real a estas alturas solía estar al 74%, este año al 58%. 84 Hm3 menos
Córdoba a estas alturas solía estar al 72%, este año al 56%. 534 Hm3 menos
Cuenca a estas alturas solía estar al 51%, este año al 37%. 157 Hm3 menos
Gerona a estas alturas solía estar al 76%, este año al 48%. 85 Hm3 menos
Granada a estas alturas solía estar al 64%, este año al 51%. 154 Hm3 menos
Jaén a estas alturas solía estar al 71%, este año al 59%. 295 Hm3 menos
Murcia a estas alturas solía estar al 32%, este año al 18%. 21 Hm3 menos
Salamanca a estas alturas solía estar al 77%, este año al 63%. 468 Hm3 menos
Tarragona a estas alturas solía estar al 95%, este año al 81%. 33 Hm3 menos
Teruel a estas alturas solía estar al 69%, este año al 47%. 41 Hm3 menos
Valencia a estas alturas solía estar al 41%, este año al 27%. 265 Hm3 menos

Ávila a estas alturas solía estar al 76%, este año al 86%. 29Hm3 más
Guipuzcoa a estas alturas solía estar al 83%, este año al 97%. 4Hm3 más
Huelva a estas alturas solía estar al 59%, este año al 82%. 342Hm3 más
La Rioja a estas alturas solía estar al 76%, este año al 88%. 16 Hm3 más
Lérida a estas alturas solía estar al 60%, este año al 72%. 141 Hm3 más
Lugo a estas alturas solía estar al 75%, este año al 94%. 169 Hm3 más
Navarra a estas alturas solía estar al 77%, este año al 91%. 137 Hm3 más
Pontevedra a estas alturas solía estar al 741%, este año al 94%. 73 Hm3 más

A nivel nacional, estamos estamos un 6% mejor que el año pasado, y un 4% peor que los últimos 10 años. Viendo las gráficas, como sigue lloviendo, la nieve que aún queda en las montañas, y las gráficas de los últimos 10 años y el año pasado, se puede esperar tal y como creo que he dicho antes que hacia primeros de Mayo o quizá algo más tardem hacia mediados de mayo, estemos alcanzando aproximadamente un 73 o 74%, y por tanto lo mismo que hemos tenido de media los últimos 10 años a nivel Nacional.

Esto no quita para que haya claramente algunas provincias preocupante y muy por debajo de lo habitual, que además no cabe esperar que haya una recuperación espectacular. Almería a pesar de estar la provincia que peor, no hay demasiada diferencia con su media. Albacete, con 30% menos, Alicante con 28% menos, Teruel con un 22% menos, Valencia con un 14% menos, Badajoz con un 17% menos y Murcia con un 14% menos son las más preocupantes, no sólo están mucho más bajas, es que además, apenas si han crecido en los últimos 4 meses. 

Un saludo.

----------

acros (10-abr-2018),F. Lázaro (09-abr-2018),Los terrines (09-abr-2018)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Tengo una pregunta, veo que de vez en cuando la gente agradece mensajes, y me gustaría agradecer el tuyo, así que mientras no sepa como hacerlo, lo hago por escrito.


En la parte inferior izquierda de la ventana de cada mensaje, debe aparecerte esto. 

Dando un clic en en pulgar arriba donde pone Thanks.






> Disculpad, pero me ha perdido el formato de tabla que le había puesto :-(


Las tablas usando espacios o tabulador no se visualizan bien. Debes usar el formato tabla que aparece en las propiedades.

----------


## Tanis

> En la parte inferior izquierda de la ventana de cada mensaje, debe aparecerte esto. 
> 
> Dando un clic en en pulgar arriba donde pone Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las tablas usando espacios o tabulador no se visualizan bien. Debes usar el formato tabla que aparece en las propiedades.


Gracias por la información... pero a mi no me aparecen esos botones, quizá tenga que ver con la versión del chrome o del Sistema operativo... por si sirve de algo estoy con windows 7 y Chrome Version 65.0.3325.181... No sé si tendrá algo que ver con eso. Así que gracias de palabra ya que no puedo darte las gracias de la forma que me acabas de explicar.

----------

acros (10-abr-2018)

----------


## gulus

Esto me llamó mucho la atención hace no tanto. 

http://www.lavanguardia.com/natural/...lona-2018.html

Hoy, en cambio, la situación ha mejorado pero sin que sea para tirar cohetes. Cada vez es más difícil ver los embalses abriendo compuertas.  :Frown:

----------


## Tanis

> En la parte inferior izquierda de la ventana de cada mensaje, debe aparecerte esto. 
> 
> Dando un clic en en pulgar arriba donde pone Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las tablas usando espacios o tabulador no se visualizan bien. Debes usar el formato tabla que aparece en las propiedades.


A ver si funciona esto:


Capacidad
Total esta semana
Esta semana (%)
Total 2017
Total Diferencia 17
17%
Diferencia % 17
10 años
Total Diferencia 10
10%
Diferencia % 10

Álava
223
188
84,3
189
[font color="red"]-1[/font]
84,75
[font color="red"]-0,45[/font]
185
3
82,96
1,34

Albacete
727
200
27,51
223
[font color="red"]-23[/font]
30,67
[font color="red"]-3,16[/font]
420
[font color="red"]-220[/font]
57,77
[font color="red"]-30,26[/font]

Alicante
315
83
26,35
142
[font color="red"]-59[/font]
45,08
[font color="red"]-18,73[/font]
172
[font color="red"]-89[/font]
54,6
[font color="red"]-28,25[/font]

Almería
224
21
9,38
33
[font color="red"]-12[/font]
14,73
[font color="red"]-5,35[/font]
28
[font color="red"]-7[/font]
12,5
[font color="red"]-3,12[/font]

Asturias
484
446
92,15
388
58
80,17
11,98
425
21
87,81
4,34

Ávila
290
248
85,52
249
[font color="red"]-1[/font]
85,86
[font color="red"]-0,34[/font]
219
29
75,52
10

Badajoz
7592
4498
59,25
4517
[font color="red"]-19[/font]
59,5
[font color="red"]-0,25[/font]
5773
[font color="red"]-1275[/font]
76,04
[font color="red"]-16,79[/font]

Barcelona
274
214
78,1
219
[font color="red"]-5[/font]
79,93
[font color="red"]-1,83[/font]
201
13
73,36
4,74

Burgos
139
126
90,65
98
28
70,5
20,15
115
11
82,73
7,92

Caceres
6627
5458
82,36
4438
1020
66,97
15,39
5050
408
76,2
6,16

Cadiz
1821
1337
73,42
1073
264
58,92
14,5
1348
[font color="red"]-11[/font]
74,03
[font color="red"]-0,61[/font]

Cantabria
575
433
75,3
285
148
49,57
25,73
477
[font color="red"]-44[/font]
82,96
[font color="red"]-7,66[/font]

Castellon
221
93
42,08
157
[font color="red"]-64[/font]
71,04
[font color="red"]-28,96[/font]
125
[font color="red"]-32[/font]
56,56
[font color="red"]-14,48[/font]

Ciudad Real
510
295
57,84
230
65
45,1
12,74
379
[font color="red"]-84[/font]
74,31
[font color="red"]-16,47[/font]

Córdoba
3411
1916
56,17
1845
71
54,09
2,08
2450
[font color="red"]-534[/font]
71,83
[font color="red"]-15,66[/font]

Cuenca
1134
417
36,77
439
[font color="red"]-22[/font]
38,71
[font color="red"]-1,94[/font]
574
[font color="red"]-157[/font]
50,62
[font color="red"]-13,85[/font]

Gerona
294
140
47,62
262
[font color="red"]-122[/font]
89,12
[font color="red"]-41,5[/font]
225
[font color="red"]-85[/font]
76,53
[font color="red"]-28,91[/font]

Granada
1186
609
51,35
584
25
49,24
2,11
763
[font color="red"]-154[/font]
64,33
[font color="red"]-12,98[/font]

Guadalajara
2931
750
25,59
693
57
23,64
1,95
988
[font color="red"]-238[/font]
33,71
[font color="red"]-8,12[/font]

Guipuzcoa
29
28
96,55
25
3
86,21
10,34
24
4
82,76
13,79

Huelva
1508
1236
81,96
1297
[font color="red"]-61[/font]
86,01
[font color="red"]-4,05[/font]
894
342
59,28
22,68

Huesca
2401
1736
72,3
1900
[font color="red"]-164[/font]
79,13
[font color="red"]-6,83[/font]
1628
108
67,81
4,49

Jaen
2327
1366
58,7
1154
212
49,59
9,11
1661
[font color="red"]-295[/font]
71,38
[font color="red"]-12,68[/font]

La Coruña
359
312
86,91
284
28
79,11
7,8
280
32
77,99
8,92

La Rioja
136
120
88,24
71
49
52,21
36,03
104
16
76,47
11,77

León
1772
1481
83,58
1069
412
60,33
23,25
1352
129
76,3
7,28

Lerida
1145
825
72,05
798
27
69,69
2,36
684
141
59,74
12,31

Lugo
895
837
93,52
661
176
73,85
19,67
668
169
74,64
18,88

Madrid
1060
802
75,66
869
[font color="red"]-67[/font]
81,98
[font color="red"]-6,32[/font]
848
[font color="red"]-46[/font]
80
[font color="red"]-4,34[/font]

Malaga
616
387
62,82
334
53
54,22
8,6
445
[font color="red"]-58[/font]
72,24
[font color="red"]-9,42[/font]

Murcia
148
27
18,24
49
[font color="red"]-22[/font]
33,11
[font color="red"]-14,87[/font]
48
[font color="red"]-21[/font]
32,43
[font color="red"]-14,19[/font]

Navarra
1014
919
90,63
782
137
77,12
13,51
782
137
77,12
13,51

Orense
1603
1269
79,16
972
297
60,64
18,52
1228
41
76,61
2,55

Palencia
488
331
67,83
240
91
49,18
18,65
355
[font color="red"]-24[/font]
72,75
[font color="red"]-4,92[/font]

Pontevedra
363
341
93,94
247
94
68,04
25,9
268
73
73,83
20,11

Salamanca
3482
2207
63,38
1966
241
56,46
6,92
2675
[font color="red"]-468[/font]
76,82
[font color="red"]-13,44[/font]

Segovia
81
70
86,42
56
14
69,14
17,28
62
8
76,54
9,88

Sevilla
942
798
84,71
655
143
69,53
15,18
739
59
78,45
6,26

Soria
267
200
74,91
176
24
65,92
8,99
210
[font color="red"]-10[/font]
78,65
[font color="red"]-3,74[/font]

Tarragona
237
192
81,01
216
[font color="red"]-24[/font]
91,14
[font color="red"]-10,13[/font]
225
[font color="red"]-33[/font]
94,94
[font color="red"]-13,93[/font]

Teruel
183
86
46,99
139
[font color="red"]-53[/font]
75,96
[font color="red"]-28,97[/font]
127
[font color="red"]-41[/font]
69,4
[font color="red"]-22,41[/font]

Toledo
451
278
61,64
273
5
60,53
1,11
281
[font color="red"]-3[/font]
62,31
[font color="red"]-0,67[/font]

Valencia
1911
522
27,32
667
[font color="red"]-145[/font]
34,9
[font color="red"]-7,58[/font]
787
[font color="red"]-265[/font]
41,18
[font color="red"]-13,86[/font]

Valladolid
6
6
100
6
0
100
0
6
0
100
0

Zamora
1767
1341
75,89
961
380
54,39
21,5
1282
59
72,55
3,34

Zaragoza
1905
1402
73,6
1372
30
72,02
1,58
1483
[font color="red"]-81[/font]
77,85
[font color="red"]-4,25[/font]

TOTAL
56074
36591
65,25
33303
3288
59,39
5,86
39084
[font color="red"]-2493[/font]
69,7
[font color="red"]-4,45[/font]

----------

Los terrines (10-abr-2018),perdiguera (12-abr-2018)

----------


## Tanis

Bueno el color de la fuente no me ha funcionado, por lo demás ha ido como dios manda. La semana que viene pondré los datos así el lunes antes de que sean oficiales si me da tiempo. Si no pondré ya directamente los oficiales y la diferencia con el año pasado y la diferencia con la media de los últimos 10 años.

----------


## Tanis

> Esto me llamó mucho la atención hace no tanto. 
> 
> http://www.lavanguardia.com/natural/...lona-2018.html
> 
> Hoy, en cambio, la situación ha mejorado pero sin que sea para tirar cohetes. Cada vez es más difícil ver los embalses abriendo compuertas.


Ahora mismo los embalses de la provincia de Barcelona presentan un 75%. ¿Como puedes decir que no es para tirar cohetes? Está un 2,5% mejor que la media de los últimos 10 años. 
Gerona es la única que anda algo tocada, anda al 47% por aquella zona. Quiero pensar que es debido a que esperan un pronto deshielo con una gran cantidad de agua latente en los picos de las montañas... dado que no vivo por allí no tengo ni idea.

Es extraño que allí esté lloviendo poco, cuando en Barcelona han notado mucho el incremento en el último mes y medio. Lo mismo en Lérida, Huesca, Tarragona, Lérida y Zaragoza, por nombrar las más cercanas.

Barcelona 118 - 212 - 77%
Gerona 138 - 137 - 47%
Huesca 1120 - 1730 - 72%
Lérida 592 - 820 - 72%
Tarragona 207 - 196 - 83% --> En este caso certifico que están desaguando.
Zaragoza 1078 - 1409 - 74%

Curioso el caso de Gerona, no han crecido, sino que han decrecido... ¿están desaguando o es que no llueve?. Puedo entender el desagüe estando al 90% como Tarragona, pero no al 46%.

----------


## gulus

> Ahora mismo los embalses de la provincia de Barcelona presentan un 75%. ¿Como puedes decir que no es para tirar cohetes? Está un 2,5% mejor que la media de los últimos 10 años. 
> Gerona es la única que anda algo tocada, anda al 47% por aquella zona. Quiero pensar que es debido a que esperan un pronto deshielo con una gran cantidad de agua latente en los picos de las montañas... dado que no vivo por allí no tengo ni idea.
> 
> Es extraño que allí esté lloviendo poco, cuando en Barcelona han notado mucho el incremento en el último mes y medio. Lo mismo en Lérida, Huesca, Tarragona, Lérida y Zaragoza, por nombrar las más cercanas.
> 
> Barcelona 118 - 212 - 77%
> Gerona 138 - 137 - 47%
> Huesca 1120 - 1730 - 72%
> Lérida 592 - 820 - 72%
> ...


La gestión en Cat es muy engañosa. La cuenca del Ter (Sau - Susqueda) es la que alimenta la provincia de Barcelona y Girona ya que la cuenca del Llobregat no puede aportar suficiente caudal. Este año el deshielo será muy bueno puesto que ha nevado mucho en el prepirineo sin embargo, la nieve del pirineo desciende hacia el Segre que desemboca en el Ebro. En Tarragona el único embalse con capacidad importante es el de Ribarroja que sirve de aliviadero de Mequinenza.

----------


## Tanis

> La gestión en Cat es muy engañosa. La cuenca del Ter (Sau - Susqueda) es la que alimenta la provincia de Barcelona y Girona ya que la cuenca del Llobregat no puede aportar suficiente caudal. Este año el deshielo será muy bueno puesto que ha nevado mucho en el prepirineo sin embargo, la nieve del pirineo desciende hacia el Segre que desemboca en el Ebro. En Tarragona el único embalse con capacidad importante es el de Ribarroja que sirve de aliviadero de Mequinenza.


Pues esta semana ha debido ser buena porque se ha incrementado mucho, he aquí los datos aproximados antes de que mañana nos den los definitivos



Capacidad
Total esta semana
Diferencia
Total semana pasada
Esta semana (%)
Total 2017
Total Dif 17
17%
D % 17
10 años
Dif 10
10%

Álava

223
201
13
188
90,13
189
12
84,75
5,38
185
16
82,96

Albacete

727
213
13
200
29,3
223
-10
30,67
-1,37
420
-207
57,77

Alicante

315
81
-2
83
25,71
142
-61
45,08
-19,37
172
-91
54,6

Almería

224
22
1
21
9,82
33
-11
14,73
-4,91
28
-6
12,5

Asturias

484
446
0
446
92,15
388
58
80,17
11,98
425
21
87,81

Ávila

290
257
9
248
88,62
249
8
85,86
2,76
219
38
75,52

Badajoz

7592
4719
221
4498
62,16
4517
202
59,5
2,66
5773
-1054
76,04

Barcelona

274
233
19
214
85,04
219
14
79,93
5,11
201
32
73,36

Burgos

139
129
3
126
92,81
98
31
70,5
22,31
115
14
82,73

Caceres

6627
5750
292
5458
86,77
4438
1312
66,97
19,8
5050
700
76,2

Cadiz

1821
1405
68
1337
77,16
1073
332
58,92
18,24
1348
57
74,03

Cantabria

575
446
13
433
77,57
285
161
49,57
28
477
-31
82,96

Castellon

221
95
2
93
42,99
157
-62
71,04
-28,05
125
-30
56,56

Ciudad Real

510
315
20
295
61,76
230
85
45,1
16,66
379
-64
74,31

Córdoba

3411
1990
74
1916
58,34
1845
145
54,09
4,25
2450
-460
71,83

Cuenca

1134
451
34
417
39,77
439
12
38,71
1,06
574
-123
50,62

Gerona

294
196
56
140
66,67
262
-66
89,12
-22,45
225
-29
76,53

Granada

1186
636
27
609
53,63
584
52
49,24
4,39
763
-127
64,33

Guadalajara

2931
852
102
750
29,07
693
159
23,64
5,43
988
-136
33,71

Guipuzcoa

29
28
0
28
96,55
25
3
86,21
10,34
24
4
82,76

Huelva

1508
1245
9
1236
82,56
1297
-52
86,01
-3,45
894
351
59,28

Huesca

2401
1845
109
1736
76,84
1900
-55
79,13
-2,29
1628
217
67,81

Jaen

2327
1451
85
1366
62,35
1154
297
49,59
12,76
1661
-210
71,38

La Coruña

359
312
0
312
86,91
284
28
79,11
7,8
280
32
77,99

La Rioja

136
120
0
120
88,24
71
49
52,21
36,03
104
16
76,47

León

1772
1524
43
1481
86
1069
455
60,33
25,67
1352
172
76,3

Lerida

1145
922
97
825
80,52
798
124
69,69
10,83
684
238
59,74

Lugo

895
835
-2
837
93,3
661
174
73,85
19,45
668
167
74,64

Madrid

1060
836
34
802
78,87
869
-33
81,98
-3,11
848
-12
80

Malaga

616
392
5
387
63,64
334
58
54,22
9,42
445
-53
72,24

Murcia

148
27
0
27
18,24
49
-22
33,11
-14,87
48
-21
32,43

Navarra

1014
911
-8
919
89,84
782
129
77,12
12,72
782
129
77,12

Orense

1603
1291
22
1269
80,54
972
319
60,64
19,9
1228
63
76,61

Palencia

488
347
16
331
71,11
240
107
49,18
21,93
355
-8
72,75

Pontevedra

363
340
-1
341
93,66
247
93
68,04
25,62
268
72
73,83

Salamanca

3482
2293
86
2207
65,85
1966
327
56,46
9,39
2675
-382
76,82

Segovia

81
69
-1
70
85,19
56
13
69,14
16,05
62
7
76,54

Sevilla

942
814
16
798
86,41
655
159
69,53
16,88
739
75
78,45

Soria

267
216
16
200
80,9
176
40
65,92
14,98
210
6
78,65

Tarragona

237
205
13
192
86,5
216
-11
91,14
-4,64
225
-20
94,94

Teruel

183
92
6
86
50,27
139
-47
75,96
-25,69
127
-35
69,4

Toledo

451
287
9
278
63,64
273
14
60,53
3,11
281
6
62,31

Valencia

1911
532
10
522
27,84
667
-135
34,9
-7,06
787
-255
41,18

Valladolid

6
6
0
6
100
6
0
100
0
6
0
100

Zamora

1767
1460
119
1341
82,63
961
499
54,39
28,24
1282
178
72,55

Zaragoza

1905
1560
158
1402
81,89
1372
188
72,02
9,87
1483
77
77,85

TOTAL

56074
38397
1806
36591
68,48
33303
3288
59,39
9,09
39084
-687
69,7



A ver si sale en formato tabla como dios manda.

Seguimos mejorando, estamos sólo un 1% por debajo de la media de los últimos 10 años, pero como siempre de forma desigual. 

22 Provincias están por debajo de esa media, de ellas por volumen, las más preocupantes son Badajoz (1054 hm menos), Córdoba (460 menos), Salamanca (382), Valencia (255) y Albacete (202).

De ellos cabe esperar que Salamanca y Badajoz recorten mucho la diferencia en el próximo mes. 

Valencia y Albacete es otro cantar. 

En cuanto a % menor a los 10 últimos años, Albacete, Alicante, Teruel, Murcia y Badajoz. De ellas tres, espero que Badajoz y Teruel recorten mucho las diferencias. 

Sigue la tendencia a recortar las distancias con el año pasado, mañana cuando tengamos los datos definitivos actualizo la tabla con los datos finales. 

Sigo insistiendo que se superará la media de los últimos diez años en las próximas dos o tres semanas.

Un saludo.

----------

rodaballo (16-abr-2018)

----------


## rodaballo

> Pues esta semana ha debido ser buena porque se ha incrementado mucho, he aquí los datos aproximados antes de que mañana nos den los definitivos
> 
> 
> 
> Capacidad
> Total esta semana
> Diferencia
> Total semana pasada
> Esta semana (%)
> ...


Buen análisis. 

En relación a Córdoba, la diferencia con los valores habituales radica en los dos grandes, Iznájar y La Breña. El primero sube a ritmo continuo, y en Sierra Nevada hay bastante nieve acumulada, por lo que se espera que siga subiendo. Aunque no alcance la media de los años anteriores, acabará en unas cifras decentes.

En cuanto a La Breña, ni sube (bueno, un poquito) ni subirá. Es un pantano totalmente sobre dimensionado para un río, el Guadiato, sobre explotado, y para que se llene necesitaría periodo de lluvias extraordinario.

Un saludo

----------

Tanis (17-abr-2018)

----------


## sergi1907

En Tarragona tenemos al de Ciurana al 20%, Els Guiamets al 20% y Riudecanyes al 27%

Ribaroja es un embalse en el curso del Ebro que siempre está entre el 90 y el 95% y que estos días regula la avenida del río

----------


## Tanis

> Buen análisis. 
> 
> En relación a Córdoba, la diferencia con los valores habituales radica en los dos grandes, Iznájar y La Breña. El primero sube a ritmo continuo, y en Sierra Nevada hay bastante nieve acumulada, por lo que se espera que siga subiendo. Aunque no alcance la media de los años anteriores, acabará en unas cifras decentes.
> 
> En cuanto a La Breña, ni sube (bueno, un poquito) ni subirá. Es un pantano totalmente sobre dimensionado para un río, el Guadiato, sobre explotado, y para que se llene necesitaría periodo de lluvias extraordinario.
> 
> Un saludo


Gracias por la información!!

----------


## Tanis

> En Tarragona tenemos al de Ciurana al 20%, Els Guiamets al 20% y Riudecanyes al 27%
> 
> Ribaroja es un embalse en el curso del Ebro que siempre está entre el 90 y el 95% y que estos días regula la avenida del río


Efectivamente, pero los tres que nombras tienen un tamaño "ridiculo" con perdón por la expresión. De los tres el mayor es el de ciurana con un tamaño de 12 hm3.

Quizá es porque lo veo desde la perspectiva de Castilla, que tenemos embalses grandes, precisamente porque no disponemos de tanta montaña ni tanto recurso hídrico en verano. Por ejemplo, yo que soy de salamanca, de 7 embalses con datos semanales que tenemos, sólo uno está por debajo de los 12 hm3, y otro en 14. El resto son embalses bastante grandes, Saucelle, Santa Teresa, Almendra y Aldeadavila superan los 100 hm.

En 3 o 4 horas tendremos los datos oficiales de esta semana y actualizo la tabla. 

Un saludo.

----------


## Tanis

> Buen análisis. 
> 
> En relación a Córdoba, la diferencia con los valores habituales radica en los dos grandes, Iznájar y La Breña. El primero sube a ritmo continuo, y en Sierra Nevada hay bastante nieve acumulada, por lo que se espera que siga subiendo. Aunque no alcance la media de los años anteriores, acabará en unas cifras decentes.
> 
> En cuanto a La Breña, ni sube (bueno, un poquito) ni subirá. Es un pantano totalmente sobre dimensionado para un río, el Guadiato, sobre explotado, y para que se llene necesitaría periodo de lluvias extraordinario.
> 
> Un saludo


Por cierto, según comentas de Iznajar, es exactamente lo mismo que le pasa a Almendra. Almendra a estas alturas debería estar al 76%, sin embargo está al 54%. Está mal, pero claro, hace 3 meses estaba al 22%, y el año pasado a estas alturas, estaba al 45%. 

Este año no llegará al 76% pero yo creo que a un 65% sí que llegará.

Un saludo.

----------


## Tanis

Datos oficiales según embalses



Capacidad
Total esta semana
Diferencia
Total semana pasada
Esta semana (%)
Total 2017
Total Dif 17
17%
D % 17
10 años
Dif 10
10%

Álava

223
199
11
188
89,24
189
10
84,75
4,49
185
14
82,96

Albacete

727
213
13
200
29,3
223
-10
30,67
-1,37
420
-207
57,77

Alicante

315
93
10
83
29,52
142
-49
45,08
-15,56
172
-79
54,6

Almería

224
22
1
21
9,82
33
-11
14,73
-4,91
28
-6
12,5

Asturias

484
419
-27
446
86,57
388
31
80,17
6,4
425
-6
87,81

Ávila

290
261
13
248
90
249
12
85,86
4,14
219
42
75,52

Badajoz

7592
4721
223
4498
62,18
4517
204
59,5
2,68
5773
-1052
76,04

Barcelona

274
230
16
214
83,94
219
11
79,93
4,01
201
29
73,36

Burgos

139
129
3
126
92,81
98
31
70,5
22,31
115
14
82,73

Caceres

6627
5841
383
5458
88,14
4438
1403
66,97
21,17
5050
791
76,2

Cadiz

1821
1404
67
1337
77,1
1073
331
58,92
18,18
1348
56
74,03

Cantabria

575
444
11
433
77,22
285
159
49,57
27,65
477
-33
82,96

Castellon

221
94
1
93
42,53
157
-63
71,04
-28,51
125
-31
56,56

Ciudad Real

510
314
19
295
61,57
230
84
45,1
16,47
379
-65
74,31

Córdoba

3411
1991
75
1916
58,37
1845
146
54,09
4,28
2450
-459
71,83

Cuenca

1134
446
29
417
39,33
439
7
38,71
0,62
574
-128
50,62

Gerona

294
188
48
140
63,95
262
-74
89,12
-25,17
225
-37
76,53

Granada

1186
636
27
609
53,63
584
52
49,24
4,39
763
-127
64,33

Guadalajara

2931
853
103
750
29,1
693
160
23,64
5,46
988
-135
33,71

Guipuzcoa

29
28
0
28
96,55
25
3
86,21
10,34
24
4
82,76

Huelva

1508
1278
42
1236
84,75
1297
-19
86,01
-1,26
894
384
59,28

Huesca

2401
1840
104
1736
76,63
1900
-60
79,13
-2,5
1628
212
67,81

Jaen

2327
1451
85
1366
62,35
1154
297
49,59
12,76
1661
-210
71,38

La Coruña

359
324
12
312
90,25
284
40
79,11
11,14
280
44
77,99

La Rioja

136
125
5
120
91,91
71
54
52,21
39,7
104
21
76,47

León

1772
1548
67
1481
87,36
1069
479
60,33
27,03
1352
196
76,3

Lerida

1145
912
87
825
79,65
798
114
69,69
9,96
684
228
59,74

Lugo

895
838
1
837
93,63
661
177
73,85
19,78
668
170
74,64

Madrid

1060
848
46
802
80
869
-21
81,98
-1,98
848
0
80

Malaga

616
406
19
387
65,91
334
72
54,22
11,69
445
-39
72,24

Murcia

148
27
0
27
18,24
49
-22
33,11
-14,87
48
-21
32,43

Navarra

1014
915
-4
919
90,24
782
133
77,12
13,12
782
133
77,12

Orense

1603
1279
10
1269
79,79
972
307
60,64
19,15
1228
51
76,61

Palencia

488
376
45
331
77,05
240
136
49,18
27,87
355
21
72,75

Pontevedra

363
327
-14
341
90,08
247
80
68,04
22,04
268
59
73,83

Salamanca

3482
2263
56
2207
64,99
1966
297
56,46
8,53
2675
-412
76,82

Segovia

81
79
9
70
97,53
56
23
69,14
28,39
62
17
76,54

Sevilla

942
809
11
798
85,88
655
154
69,53
16,35
739
70
78,45

Soria

267
216
16
200
80,9
176
40
65,92
14,98
210
6
78,65

Tarragona

237
208
16
192
87,76
216
-8
91,14
-3,38
225
-17
94,94

Teruel

183
91
5
86
49,73
139
-48
75,96
-26,23
127
-36
69,4

Toledo

451
277
-1
278
61,42
273
4
60,53
0,89
281
-4
62,31

Valencia

1911
543
21
522
28,41
667
-124
34,9
-6,49
787
-244
41,18

Valladolid

6
6
0
6
100
6
0
100
0
6
0
100

Zamora

1767
1390
49
1341
78,66
961
429
54,39
24,27
1282
108
72,55

Zaragoza

1905
1559
157
1402
81,84
1372
187
72,02
9,82
1483
76
77,85

TOTAL

56074
38461
1870
36591
68,59
33303
3288
59,39
9,2
39084
-623
69,7



Hay 3 o 4 provincias que patiné bastante... el resto están bastante aproximadas... el total es un 68,59%, y a un 2% de la media de los 10 últimos años, que supone 1.140 hm3 menos. 

Estamos en camino a superar la media de los últimos 10 años en unas tres semanas aproximadamente. La verdad es que mirar la gráfica de crecimiento de los embalses es increible. En 7 semanas se ha embalsado 14000 hm3 en todo el territorio español cuando lo normal viene siendo embalsar unos 11000 a lo largo de 28 semanas, las que van desde Octubre hasta Mayo.

La naturaleza se suele regular ella sola.

Sé que no es que venga a cuento en embalses pero hoy leí que se está recuperando la capa de ozono, que en los últimos 18 años se ha recuperado un area de 4 millones de km2 y que calculan que para 2050 estará completamente recuperada. Pues eso, la naturaleza con un poco de ayuda se acaba recuperando. Solo hay que respetarla un poco más y no putearla mucho (con perdón de la expresión)

----------


## sergi1907

> Efectivamente, pero los tres que nombras tienen un tamaño "ridiculo" con perdón por la expresión. De los tres el mayor es el de ciurana con un tamaño de 12 hm3.
> 
> Un saludo.


Así es , pero se abastecen bastantes poblaciones de la zona.

Mañana hay reunión de la Comunidad de Regantes para tomar medidas de cara al verano. Peligra el riego y el llenado de balsas y piscinas

----------

Jonasino (22-abr-2018)

----------


## Tanis

Disculpadme pero como soy un poco retarder, y hago las cosas con prisa, puse mal los datos relativos al año pasado y a los de la media de los últimos 10 años. Actualizo.



Capacidad
Total esta semana
Diferencia
Total semana pasada
Esta semana (%)
Total 2017
Total Dif 17
17%
D % 17
10 años
Dif 10
10%

Álava

223
199
11
188
89,24
188
11
84,3
4,94
187
12
83,86

Albacete

727
213
13
200
29,3
226
-13
31,09
-1,79
424
-211
58,32

Alicante

315
93
10
83
29,52
139
-46
44,13
-14,61
173
-80
54,92

Almería

224
22
1
21
9,82
34
-12
15,18
-5,36
28
-6
12,5

Asturias

484
419
-27
446
86,57
404
15
83,47
3,1
429
-10
88,64

Ávila

290
261
13
248
90
247
14
85,17
4,83
224
37
77,24

Badajoz

7592
4721
223
4498
62,18
4494
227
59,19
2,99
5778
-1057
76,11

Barcelona

274
230
16
214
83,94
231
-1
84,31
-0,37
206
24
75,18

Burgos

139
129
3
126
92,81
97
32
69,78
23,03
117
12
84,17

Caceres

6627
5841
383
5458
88,14
4299
1542
64,87
23,27
5088
753
76,78

Cadiz

1821
1404
67
1337
77,1
1054
350
57,88
19,22
1353
51
74,3

Cantabria

575
444
11
433
77,22
286
158
49,74
27,48
489
-45
85,04

Castellon

221
94
1
93
42,53
157
-63
71,04
-28,51
126
-32
57,01

Ciudad Real

510
314
19
295
61,57
229
85
44,9
16,67
381
-67
74,71

Córdoba

3411
1991
75
1916
58,37
1802
189
52,83
5,54
2460
-469
72,12

Cuenca

1134
446
29
417
39,33
440
6
38,8
0,53
588
-142
51,85

Gerona

294
188
48
140
63,95
259
-71
88,1
-24,15
229
-41
77,89

Granada

1186
636
27
609
53,63
586
50
49,41
4,22
766
-130
64,59

Guadalajara

2931
853
103
750
29,1
665
188
22,69
6,41
1011
-158
34,49

Guipuzcoa

29
28
0
28
96,55
25
3
86,21
10,34
24
4
82,76

Huelva

1508
1278
42
1236
84,75
1298
-20
86,07
-1,32
896
382
59,42

Huesca

2401
1840
104
1736
76,63
1905
-65
79,34
-2,71
1670
170
69,55

Jaen

2327
1451
85
1366
62,35
1137
314
48,86
13,49
1668
-217
71,68

La Coruña

359
324
12
312
90,25
286
38
79,67
10,58
282
42
78,55

La Rioja

136
125
5
120
91,91
73
52
53,68
38,23
109
16
80,15

León

1772
1548
67
1481
87,36
1091
457
61,57
25,79
1400
148
79,01

Lerida

1145
912
87
825
79,65
803
109
70,13
9,52
715
197
62,45

Lugo

895
838
1
837
93,63
676
162
75,53
18,1
682
156
76,2

Madrid

1060
848
46
802
80
867
-19
81,79
-1,79
867
-19
81,79

Malaga

616
406
19
387
65,91
333
73
54,06
11,85
446
-40
72,4

Murcia

148
27
0
27
18,24
50
-23
33,78
-15,54
49
-22
33,11

Navarra

1014
915
-4
919
90,24
776
139
76,53
13,71
799
116
78,8

Orense

1603
1279
10
1269
79,79
980
299
61,14
18,65
1234
45
76,98

Palencia

488
376
45
331
77,05
234
142
47,95
29,1
372
4
76,23

Pontevedra

363
327
-14
341
90,08
254
73
69,97
20,11
271
56
74,66

Salamanca

3482
2263
56
2207
64,99
1875
388
53,85
11,14
2766
-503
79,44

Segovia

81
79
9
70
97,53
56
23
69,14
28,39
64
15
79,01

Sevilla

942
809
11
798
85,88
652
157
69,21
16,67
745
64
79,09

Soria

267
216
16
200
80,9
175
41
65,54
15,36
215
1
80,52

Tarragona

237
208
16
192
87,76
217
-9
91,56
-3,8
223
-15
94,09

Teruel

183
91
5
86
49,73
137
-46
74,86
-25,13
129
-38
70,49

Toledo

451
277
-1
278
61,42
273
4
60,53
0,89
287
-10
63,64

Valencia

1911
543
21
522
28,41
684
-141
35,79
-7,38
806
-263
42,18

Valladolid

6
6
0
6
100
6
0
100
0
6
0
100

Zamora

1767
1390
49
1341
78,66
956
434
54,1
24,56
1309
81
74,08

Zaragoza

1905
1559
157
1402
81,84
1435
124
75,33
6,51
1488
71
78,11

TOTAL

56074
38461
1870
36591
68,59
33091
3500
59,01
9,58
39579
-1118
70,58



Aclaro que como siempre los datos son de esta misma página, embalses.net.

----------


## Tanis

> Así es , pero se abastecen bastantes poblaciones de la zona.
> 
> Mañana hay reunión de la Comunidad de Regantes para tomar medidas de cara al verano. Peligra el riego y el llenado de balsas y piscinas


¿y por qué están tan bajos? ¿en aquella zona no ha llovido?

Por ejemplo el embalse de Almendra ha recogido muchísima agua, pero está lejos de sus límites porque venía de un estado lamentable... pero allí, con embalses de menos de 10hm a poco que llueva, se tiene que llenar. Lo mismo con la nieve. ¿no hay nieve que vaya a deshacerse y a llenar dichos embalses?

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí las lluvias han sido muy escasas en los últimos años, tan sólo este último episodio ha sido generoso-

Para que te hagas una idea hace un mes estaban al 12 y 18% respectivamente.

Y por desgracia esta no es zona de nevadas

----------

Jonasino (22-abr-2018)

----------


## Tanis

Datos de esta semana.



Capacidad
Total esta semana
Diferencia
Total semana pasada
Esta semana (%)
Total 2017
Total Dif 17
17%
D % 17
10 años
Dif 10
10%
D % 10

Álava

223
192
-7
199
86,1
188
4
84,3
1,8
187
5
83,86
2,24

Albacete

727
223
10
213
30,67
226
-3
31,09
-0,42
424
-201
58,32
-27,65

Alicante

315
92
-1
93
29,21
139
-47
44,13
-14,92
173
-81
54,92
-25,71

Almería

224
23
1
22
10,27
34
-11
15,18
-4,91
28
-5
12,5
-2,23

Asturias

484
419
0
419
86,57
404
15
83,47
3,1
429
-10
88,64
-2,07

Ávila

290
265
4
261
91,38
247
18
85,17
6,21
224
41
77,24
14,14

Badajoz

7592
4785
64
4721
63,03
4494
291
59,19
3,84
5778
-993
76,11
-13,08

Barcelona

274
224
-6
230
81,75
231
-7
84,31
-2,56
206
18
75,18
6,57

Burgos

139
129
0
129
92,81
97
32
69,78
23,03
117
12
84,17
8,64

Caceres

6627
6055
214
5841
91,37
4299
1756
64,87
26,5
5088
967
76,78
14,59

Cadiz

1821
1414
10
1404
77,65
1054
360
57,88
19,77
1353
61
74,3
3,35

Cantabria

575
455
11
444
79,13
286
169
49,74
29,39
489
-34
85,04
-5,91

Castellon

221
95
1
94
42,99
157
-62
71,04
-28,05
126
-31
57,01
-14,02

Ciudad Real

510
323
9
314
63,33
229
94
44,9
18,43
381
-58
74,71
-11,38

Córdoba

3411
2018
27
1991
59,16
1802
216
52,83
6,33
2460
-442
72,12
-12,96

Cuenca

1134
480
34
446
42,33
440
40
38,8
3,53
588
-108
51,85
-9,52

Gerona

294
225
37
188
76,53
259
-34
88,1
-11,57
229
-4
77,89
-1,36

Granada

1186
660
24
636
55,65
586
74
49,41
6,24
766
-106
64,59
-8,94

Guadalajara

2931
942
89
853
32,14
665
277
22,69
9,45
1011
-69
34,49
-2,35

Guipuzcoa

29
28
0
28
96,55
25
3
86,21
10,34
24
4
82,76
13,79

Huelva

1508
1280
2
1278
84,88
1298
-18
86,07
-1,19
896
384
59,42
25,46

Huesca

2401
1907
67
1840
79,43
1905
2
79,34
0,09
1670
237
69,55
9,88

Jaen

2327
1490
39
1451
64,03
1137
353
48,86
15,17
1668
-178
71,68
-7,65

La Coruña

359
324
0
324
90,25
286
38
79,67
10,58
282
42
78,55
11,7

La Rioja

136
127
2
125
93,38
73
54
53,68
39,7
109
18
80,15
13,23

León

1772
1625
77
1548
91,7
1091
534
61,57
30,13
1400
225
79,01
12,69

Lerida

1145
1006
94
912
87,86
803
203
70,13
17,73
715
291
62,45
25,41

Lugo

895
847
9
838
94,64
676
171
75,53
19,11
682
165
76,2
18,44

Madrid

1060
891
43
848
84,06
867
24
81,79
2,27
867
24
81,79
2,27

Malaga

616
423
17
406
68,67
333
90
54,06
14,61
446
-23
72,4
-3,73

Murcia

148
27
0
27
18,24
50
-23
33,78
-15,54
49
-22
33,11
-14,87

Navarra

1014
910
-5
915
89,74
776
134
76,53
13,21
799
111
78,8
10,94

Orense

1603
1312
33
1279
81,85
980
332
61,14
20,71
1234
78
76,98
4,87

Palencia

488
389
13
376
79,71
234
155
47,95
31,76
372
17
76,23
3,48

Pontevedra

363
321
-6
327
88,43
254
67
69,97
18,46
271
50
74,66
13,77

Salamanca

3482
2339
76
2263
67,17
1875
464
53,85
13,32
2766
-427
79,44
-12,27

Segovia

81
80
1
79
98,77
56
24
69,14
29,63
64
16
79,01
19,76

Sevilla

942
814
5
809
86,41
652
162
69,21
17,2
745
69
79,09
7,32

Soria

267
224
8
216
83,9
175
49
65,54
18,36
215
9
80,52
3,38

Tarragona

237
205
-3
208
86,5
217
-12
91,56
-5,06
223
-18
94,09
-7,59

Teruel

183
98
7
91
53,55
137
-39
74,86
-21,31
129
-31
70,49
-16,94

Toledo

451
285
8
277
63,19
273
12
60,53
2,66
287
-2
63,64
-0,45

Valencia

1911
552
9
543
28,89
684
-132
35,79
-6,9
806
-254
42,18
-13,29

Valladolid

6
6
0
6
100
6
0
100
0
6
0
100
0

Zamora

1767
1491
101
1390
84,38
956
535
54,1
30,28
1309
182
74,08
10,3

Zaragoza

1905
1594
35
1559
83,67
1435
159
75,33
8,34
1488
106
78,11
5,56

TOTAL

56074
39614
1153
38461
70,65
33091
5370
59,01
11,64
39579
35
70,58
0,07



Bueno, con los datos actuales superamos los datos de los últimos 10 años, una semana antes. Cuando la pagina actualice mañana los datos, y tenga los de la semana actual actualizo el cuadro. No obstante, se sigue cerrando la diferencia con la media. La semana pasada estamos a unos 1000 hm, ahora mismo creo que nos quedaremos a unos 600 hm. 

Puntos a resaltar:
Guadalajara está consiguiendo recuperarse finalmente. Está sólo un 2% por debajo de su media habitual. 
Las provincias que peor están, son además las que más diferencia tienen con su media en los últimos 10 años. 
Badajoz tiene mala pinta, aunque está mejorando y no está mal, (al 63%), se está quedando lejos de sus datos medios (alrededor de 1000 hm menos que lo habitual y que supone aproximadamente un 14% menos)
Salamanca tambíen está un 13% por debajo de su media, pero el rimto al que recorta la diferencia es mejor que Badajoz. 
Murcia y Almería sin cambios. Muy mal. 
Teruel también bastante mal. 
Gerona ha tenido una buena semana y casi alcanza su nivel habitual. 
Málaga y Toledo también están cerca de alcanzar su nivel medio.

Las que más han crecido han sido Cáceres, que ya está por encima del 90%, Zamora (84), Lérida (88), Guadalajara (32) y León (92).

A todo esto ya hemos alcanzado a nivel nacional el 70%

----------

rodaballo (24-abr-2018),sergi1907 (23-abr-2018)

----------


## Tanis

Capacidad
Total esta semana
Diferencia
% Incremento
Total semana pasada
Esta semana (%)
Total 2017
Total Dif 17
17%
D % 17
10 años
Dif 10
10%
D % 10

Álava

223
192
-7
-3,14
199
86,1
187
5
83,86
2,24
187
5
83,86
2,24

Albacete

727
223
10
1,38
213
30,67
224
-1
30,81
-0,14
423
-200
58,18
-27,51

Alicante

315
92
-1
-0,32
93
29,21
138
-46
43,81
-14,6
173
-81
54,92
-25,71

Almería

224
23
1
0,45
22
10,27
32
-9
14,29
-4,02
28
-5
12,5
-2,23

Asturias

484
419
0
0
419
86,57
401
18
82,85
3,72
437
-18
90,29
-3,72

Ávila

290
267
6
2,07
261
92,07
248
19
85,52
6,55
231
36
79,66
12,41

Badajoz

7592
4786
65
0,86
4721
63,04
4461
325
58,76
4,28
5793
-1007
76,3
-13,26

Barcelona

274
223
-7
-2,55
230
81,39
237
-14
86,5
-5,11
209
14
76,28
5,11

Burgos

139
129
0
0
129
92,81
97
32
69,78
23,03
118
11
84,89
7,92

Caceres

6627
6065
224
3,38
5841
91,52
4260
1805
64,28
27,24
5178
887
78,13
13,39

Cadiz

1821
1414
10
0,55
1404
77,65
1046
368
57,44
20,21
1355
59
74,41
3,24

Cantabria

575
456
12
2,09
444
79,3
285
171
49,57
29,73
496
-40
86,26
-6,96

Castellon

221
95
1
0,45
94
42,99
156
-61
70,59
-27,6
126
-31
57,01
-14,02

Ciudad Real

510
322
8
1,57
314
63,14
221
101
43,33
19,81
381
-59
74,71
-11,57

Córdoba

3411
2028
37
1,08
1991
59,45
1768
260
51,83
7,62
2467
-439
72,32
-12,87

Cuenca

1134
479
33
2,91
446
42,24
438
41
38,62
3,62
593
-114
52,29
-10,05

Gerona

294
223
35
11,9
188
75,85
254
-31
86,39
-10,54
227
-4
77,21
-1,36

Granada

1186
660
24
2,02
636
55,65
585
75
49,33
6,32
768
-108
64,76
-9,11

Guadalajara

2931
941
88
3
853
32,11
646
295
22,04
10,07
1023
-82
34,9
-2,79

Guipuzcoa

29
29
1
3,45
28
100
25
4
86,21
13,79
25
4
86,21
13,79

Huelva

1508
1284
6
0,4
1278
85,15
1287
-3
85,34
-0,19
898
386
59,55
25,6

Huesca

2401
1908
68
2,83
1840
79,47
1892
16
78,8
0,67
1689
219
70,35
9,12

Jaen

2327
1491
40
1,72
1451
64,07
1128
363
48,47
15,6
1662
-171
71,42
-7,35

La Coruña

359
319
-5
-1,39
324
88,86
293
26
81,62
7,24
286
33
79,67
9,19

La Rioja

136
127
2
1,47
125
93,38
71
56
52,21
41,17
112
15
82,35
11,03

León

1772
1564
16
0,9
1548
88,26
1088
476
61,4
26,86
1428
136
80,59
7,67

Lerida

1145
1003
91
7,95
912
87,6
805
198
70,31
17,29
734
269
64,1
23,5

Lugo

895
848
10
1,12
838
94,75
677
171
75,64
19,11
685
163
76,54
18,21

Madrid

1060
891
43
4,06
848
84,06
861
30
81,23
2,83
883
8
83,3
0,76

Malaga

616
416
10
1,62
406
67,53
330
86
53,57
13,96
447
-31
72,56
-5,03

Murcia

148
28
1
0,68
27
18,92
50
-22
33,78
-14,86
49
-21
33,11
-14,19

Navarra

1014
897
-18
-1,78
915
88,46
754
143
74,36
14,1
802
95
79,09
9,37

Orense

1603
1325
46
2,87
1279
82,66
973
352
60,7
21,96
1231
94
76,79
5,87

Palencia

488
376
0
0
376
77,05
224
152
45,9
31,15
378
-2
77,46
-0,41

Pontevedra

363
332
5
1,38
327
91,46
257
75
70,8
20,66
277
55
76,31
15,15

Salamanca

3482
2263
0
0
2263
64,99
1881
382
54,02
10,97
2790
-527
80,13
-15,14

Segovia

81
79
0
0
79
97,53
57
22
70,37
27,16
65
14
80,25
17,28

Sevilla

942
813
4
0,42
809
86,31
648
165
68,79
17,52
748
65
79,41
6,9

Soria

267
216
0
0
216
80,9
173
43
64,79
16,11
218
-2
81,65
-0,75

Tarragona

237
205
-3
-1,27
208
86,5
220
-15
92,83
-6,33
227
-22
95,78
-9,28

Teruel

183
98
7
3,83
91
53,55
133
-35
72,68
-19,13
129
-31
70,49
-16,94

Toledo

451
277
0
0
277
61,42
275
2
60,98
0,44
285
-8
63,19
-1,77

Valencia

1911
553
10
0,52
543
28,94
676
-123
35,37
-6,43
811
-258
42,44
-13,5

Valladolid

6
6
0
0
6
100
6
0
100
0
6
0
100
0

Zamora

1767
1392
2
0,11
1390
78,78
931
461
52,69
26,09
1329
63
75,21
3,57

Zaragoza

1905
1610
51
2,68
1559
84,51
1399
211
73,44
11,07
1493
117
78,37
6,14

TOTAL

56074
39387
926
1,65
38461
70,24
32798
5663
58,49
11,75
39900
-513
71,16
-0,92



Datos finales de esta semana.

Estamos menos de 1% peor que la media de los últimos 10 años. 500 hm3 menos que la media. Venimos de estar 12000 hm3 por debajo de la media de 10 años. durante la 7ª semana de este año. 10 semanas después estamos sólo 500 hm por debajo. Es decir que se ha recabado 500 hm3 de media más que la media de los últimos 10 años. Yo diría que ha sido más, porque tengo evidencias de que determinados embalses han estado soltando agua en previsión al deshielo posterior. 

Los datos aproximadamente son los que daba ayer. Un poco menos en el total. 

Un saludo.

----------

JMTrigos (24-abr-2018),rodaballo (24-abr-2018)

----------


## Tanis

Hola,

Comentaros que estoy viendo que hay mucha diferencia entre los datos que dí yo el lunes y los definitivos de ayer en algunos casos...

Por ejemplo en Salamanca esta semana dan que ha habido un 0% de incremento, lo cual es absolutamente incorrecto. No han actualizado los datos, por lo que sabed que aunque sean los oficiales, no son correctos. Aproximadamente Salamanca ha incrementado unos 60 - 80 hm en la última semana. Creo que hay alguna otra provincia a la que le ha sucedido también. 

Supongo que lo corregirán para la semana que viene.

Un saludo.

----------


## Tanis

> Hola,
> 
> Comentaros que estoy viendo que hay mucha diferencia entre los datos que dí yo el lunes y los definitivos de ayer en algunos casos...
> 
> Por ejemplo en Salamanca esta semana dan que ha habido un 0% de incremento, lo cual es absolutamente incorrecto. No han actualizado los datos, por lo que sabed que aunque sean los oficiales, no son correctos. Aproximadamente Salamanca ha incrementado unos 60 - 80 hm en la última semana. Creo que hay alguna otra provincia a la que le ha sucedido también. 
> 
> Supongo que lo corregirán para la semana que viene.
> 
> Un saludo.


Se están haciendo la pirula un lío en la página de embalses. Tal y como comenté el otro día, han actualizado los datos en algunas de las provincias que no estaban bien. Tal y como dije, por ejemplo, Salamanca. El caso es que al volver a sumar los datos por provincias, ahora no cuadra el total de España... Pensaba actualizar los datos por provincia, pero dado que no cuadran con los datos nacionales que dan en la propia página de embalses, me lo ahorro y evito confusiones.

Basta comentaros que la diferencia de hm entre lo que os puse, y lo que indica ahora, son 303 hm. De manera que se quedaría a solo un 0,38% de igualar la media de los últimos 10 años. 

También comentaros que las provincias que modifican su embalsaje son salamanca, león, zamora, soria, segovia, palencia, badajoz, ávila, si bien es cierto que badajoz y ávila había un desfase de 1 hm. 

Curiosamente salvo badajoz, todas castellano leonesas y de la cuenca del duero. Las unicas que estarían correctas serían las de Burgos y Valladolid que siempre marca 6hm. 

Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

El lunes 23 fue fiesta en alguna comunidad, por lo que los datos de esa comunidad no se reflejan en el recuento del ministerio.
Eso pasa siempre en festivos autonómicos y estatales que caigan en lunes.

----------


## Tanis

> El lunes 23 fue fiesta en alguna comunidad, por lo que los datos de esa comunidad no se reflejan en el recuento del ministerio.
> Eso pasa siempre en festivos autonómicos y estatales que caigan en lunes.


Tienes razón, no había caido que eran los comuneros...

De todas maneras con la actualización que han hecho lo han dejado hecho unos zorros, porque el total nacional no cuadra con la suma de las provinciales.

¿Y Badajoz qué explicación tiene?

----------


## Tanis

Datos de esta semana.

Mañana como es festivo no, pero el próximo jueves pongo los definitivos

Provincia

Capacidad
Total esta semana
Diferencia
% Incremento
Total semana pasada
Esta semana (%)
Total 2017
Total Dif 17
17%
D % 17
10 años
Dif 10
10%
D % 10

Álava

223
192
0
0
192
86,1
187
5
83,86
2,24
187
5
83,86
2,24

Albacete

727
228
5
0,69
223
31,36
224
4
30,81
0,55
423
-195
58,18
-26,82

Alicante

315
90
-2
-0,63
92
28,57
138
-48
43,81
-15,24
173
-83
54,92
-26,35

Almería

224
24
1
0,45
23
10,71
32
-8
14,29
-3,58
28
-4
12,5
-1,79

Asturias

484
419
0
0
419
86,57
401
18
82,85
3,72
437
-18
90,29
-3,72

Ávila

290
263
-4
-1,38
267
90,69
248
15
85,52
5,17
231
32
79,66
11,03

Badajoz

7592
4803
17
0,22
4786
63,26
4461
342
58,76
4,5
5793
-990
76,3
-13,04

Barcelona

274
226
3
1,09
223
82,48
237
-11
86,5
-4,02
209
17
76,28
6,2

Burgos

139
128
-1
-0,72
129
92,09
97
31
69,78
22,31
118
10
84,89
7,2

Caceres

6627
6029
-36
-0,54
6065
90,98
4260
1769
64,28
26,7
5178
851
78,13
12,85

Cadiz

1821
1421
7
0,38
1414
78,03
1046
375
57,44
20,59
1355
66
74,41
3,62

Cantabria

575
464
8
1,39
456
80,7
285
179
49,57
31,13
496
-32
86,26
-5,56

Castellon

221
94
-1
-0,45
95
42,53
156
-62
70,59
-28,06
126
-32
57,01
-14,48

Ciudad Real

510
325
3
0,59
322
63,73
221
104
43,33
20,4
381
-56
74,71
-10,98

Córdoba

3411
2051
23
0,67
2028
60,13
1768
283
51,83
8,3
2467
-416
72,32
-12,19

Cuenca

1134
490
11
0,97
479
43,21
438
52
38,62
4,59
593
-103
52,29
-9,08

Gerona

294
238
15
5,1
223
80,95
254
-16
86,39
-5,44
227
11
77,21
3,74

Granada

1186
681
21
1,77
660
57,42
585
96
49,33
8,09
768
-87
64,76
-7,34

Guadalajara

2931
967
26
0,89
941
32,99
646
321
22,04
10,95
1023
-56
34,9
-1,91

Guipuzcoa

29
29
0
0
29
100
25
4
86,21
13,79
25
4
86,21
13,79

Huelva

1508
1284
0
0
1284
85,15
1287
-3
85,34
-0,19
898
386
59,55
25,6

Huesca

2401
1939
31
1,29
1908
80,76
1892
47
78,8
1,96
1689
250
70,35
10,41

Jaen

2327
1506
15
0,64
1491
64,72
1128
378
48,47
16,25
1662
-156
71,42
-6,7

La Coruña

359
319
0
0
319
88,86
293
26
81,62
7,24
286
33
79,67
9,19

La Rioja

136
127
0
0
127
93,38
71
56
52,21
41,17
112
15
82,35
11,03

León

1772
1573
9
0,51
1564
88,77
1088
485
61,4
27,37
1428
145
80,59
8,18

Lerida

1145
1014
11
0,96
1003
88,56
805
209
70,31
18,25
734
280
64,1
24,46

Lugo

895
820
-28
-3,13
848
91,62
677
143
75,64
15,98
685
135
76,54
15,08

Madrid

1060
917
26
2,45
891
86,51
861
56
81,23
5,28
883
34
83,3
3,21

Malaga

616
418
2
0,32
416
67,86
330
88
53,57
14,29
447
-29
72,56
-4,7

Murcia

148
28
0
0
28
18,92
50
-22
33,78
-14,86
49
-21
33,11
-14,19

Navarra

1014
887
-10
-0,99
897
87,48
754
133
74,36
13,12
802
85
79,09
8,39

Orense

1603
1350
25
1,56
1325
84,22
973
377
60,7
23,52
1231
119
76,79
7,43

Palencia

488
382
6
1,23
376
78,28
224
158
45,9
32,38
378
4
77,46
0,82

Pontevedra

363
334
2
0,55
332
92,01
257
77
70,8
21,21
277
57
76,31
15,7

Salamanca

3482
2321
58
1,67
2263
66,66
1881
440
54,02
12,64
2790
-469
80,13
-13,47

Segovia

81
79
0
0
79
97,53
57
22
70,37
27,16
65
14
80,25
17,28

Sevilla

942
821
8
0,85
813
87,15
648
173
68,79
18,36
748
73
79,41
7,74

Soria

267
222
6
2,25
216
83,15
173
49
64,79
18,36
218
4
81,65
1,5

Tarragona

237
195
-10
-4,22
205
82,28
220
-25
92,83
-10,55
227
-32
95,78
-13,5

Teruel

183
100
2
1,09
98
54,64
133
-33
72,68
-18,04
129
-29
70,49
-15,85

Toledo

451
288
11
2,44
277
63,86
275
13
60,98
2,88
285
3
63,19
0,67

Valencia

1911
554
1
0,05
553
28,99
676
-122
35,37
-6,38
811
-257
42,44
-13,45

Valladolid

6
6
0
0
6
100
6
0
100
0
6
0
100
0

Zamora

1767
1414
22
1,25
1392
80,02
931
483
52,69
27,33
1329
85
75,21
4,81

Zaragoza

1905
1541
-69
-3,62
1610
80,89
1399
142
73,44
7,45
1493
48
78,37
2,52

TOTAL

56074
39601
214
0,38
39387
70,62
32798
6589
58,49
12,13
39900
-299
71,16
-0,54

----------


## Tanis

Siguen sin poner los datos de esta semana. Demasiado festivo junto en Madrid tiene pinta :-s

----------


## Tanis

Provincia

Capacidad
Total esta semana
Diferencia
% Incremento
Total semana pasada
Esta semana (%)
Total 2017
Total Dif 17
17%
D % 17
10 años
Dif 10
10%
D % 10

Álava

223
193
1
0,45
192
86,55
186
7
83,41
3,14
185
8
82,96
3,59

Albacete

727
228
5
0,69
223
31,36
225
3
30,95
0,41
421
-193
57,91
-26,55

Alicante

315
91
-1
-0,32
92
28,89
140
-49
44,44
-15,55
174
-83
55,24
-26,35

Almería

224
24
1
0,45
23
10,71
33
-9
14,73
-4,02
28
-4
12,5
-1,79

Asturias

484
425
6
1,24
419
87,81
405
20
83,68
4,13
435
-10
89,88
-2,07

Ávila

290
267
0
0
267
92,07
241
26
83,1
8,97
233
34
80,34
11,73

Badajoz

7592
4786
0
0
4786
63,04
4437
349
58,44
4,6
5789
-1003
76,25
-13,21

Barcelona

274
226
3
1,09
223
82,48
240
-14
87,59
-5,11
214
12
78,1
4,38

Burgos

139
128
-1
-0,72
129
92,09
96
32
69,06
23,03
119
9
85,61
6,48

Caceres

6627
6031
-34
-0,51
6065
91,01
4190
1841
63,23
27,78
5190
841
78,32
12,69

Cadiz

1821
1420
6
0,33
1414
77,98
1045
375
57,39
20,59
1356
64
74,46
3,52

Cantabria

575
464
8
1,39
456
80,7
285
179
49,57
31,13
499
-35
86,78
-6,08

Castellon

221
95
0
0
95
42,99
156
-61
70,59
-27,6
125
-30
56,56
-13,57

Ciudad Real

510
324
2
0,39
322
63,53
220
104
43,14
20,39
382
-58
74,9
-11,37

Córdoba

3411
2051
23
0,67
2028
60,13
1766
285
51,77
8,36
2477
-426
72,62
-12,49

Cuenca

1134
490
11
0,97
479
43,21
439
51
38,71
4,5
597
-107
52,65
-9,44

Gerona

294
238
15
5,1
223
80,95
256
-18
87,07
-6,12
228
10
77,55
3,4

Granada

1186
683
23
1,94
660
57,59
586
97
49,41
8,18
771
-88
65,01
-7,42

Guadalajara

2931
970
29
0,99
941
33,09
631
339
21,53
11,56
1033
-63
35,24
-2,15

Guipuzcoa

29
28
-1
-3,45
29
96,55
25
3
86,21
10,34
25
3
86,21
10,34

Huelva

1508
1283
-1
-0,07
1284
85,08
1284
-1
85,15
-0,07
895
388
59,35
25,73

Huesca

2401
1927
19
0,79
1908
80,26
1893
34
78,84
1,42
1710
217
71,22
9,04

Jaen

2327
1506
15
0,64
1491
64,72
1121
385
48,17
16,55
1691
-185
72,67
-7,95

La Coruña

359
308
-11
-3,06
319
85,79
287
21
79,94
5,85
288
20
80,22
5,57

La Rioja

136
127
0
0
127
93,38
71
56
52,21
41,17
115
12
84,56
8,82

León

1772
1648
84
4,74
1564
93
1063
585
59,99
33,01
1448
200
81,72
11,28

Lerida

1145
1017
14
1,22
1003
88,82
809
208
70,66
18,16
753
264
65,76
23,06

Lugo

895
819
-29
-3,24
848
91,51
671
148
74,97
16,54
690
129
77,09
14,42

Madrid

1060
914
23
2,17
891
86,23
861
53
81,23
5
893
21
84,25
1,98

Malaga

616
422
6
0,97
416
68,51
330
92
53,57
14,94
447
-25
72,56
-4,05

Murcia

148
28
0
0
28
18,92
51
-23
34,46
-15,54
49
-21
33,11
-14,19

Navarra

1014
874
-23
-2,27
897
86,19
740
134
72,98
13,21
819
55
80,77
5,42

Orense

1603
1352
27
1,68
1325
84,34
969
383
60,45
23,89
1231
121
76,79
7,55

Palencia

488
399
23
4,71
376
81,76
202
197
41,39
40,37
382
17
78,28
3,48

Pontevedra

363
330
-2
-0,55
332
90,91
255
75
70,25
20,66
283
47
77,96
12,95

Salamanca

3482
2402
139
3,99
2263
68,98
1863
539
53,5
15,48
2804
-402
80,53
-11,55

Segovia

81
74
-5
-6,17
79
91,36
56
18
69,14
22,22
65
9
80,25
11,11

Sevilla

942
819
6
0,64
813
86,94
659
160
69,96
16,98
751
68
79,72
7,22

Soria

267
231
15
5,62
216
86,52
166
65
62,17
24,35
219
12
82,02
4,5

Tarragona

237
194
-11
-4,64
205
81,86
214
-20
90,3
-8,44
224
-30
94,51
-12,65

Teruel

183
101
3
1,64
98
55,19
131
-30
71,58
-16,39
128
-27
69,95
-14,76

Toledo

451
285
8
1,77
277
63,19
273
12
60,53
2,66
288
-3
63,86
-0,67

Valencia

1911
555
2
0,1
553
29,04
678
-123
35,48
-6,44
814
-259
42,6
-13,56

Valladolid

6
6
0
0
6
100
6
0
100
0
6
0
100
0

Zamora

1767
1519
127
7,19
1392
85,96
897
622
50,76
35,2
1350
169
76,4
9,56

Zaragoza

1905
1548
-62
-3,25
1610
81,26
1385
163
72,7
8,56
1515
33
79,53
1,73

TOTAL

56074
39850
463
0,83
39387
71,07
32537
6850
58,03
13,04
40139
-289
71,58
-0,51

----------


## Tanis

> Provincia
> 
> Capacidad
> Total esta semana
> Diferencia
> % Incremento
> Total semana pasada
> Esta semana (%)
> Total 2017
> ...


Una pregunta, ¿por qué la Serena, en Badajoz, está desaguando a esa velocidad? ¿Alguien tiene información?

----------


## Los terrines

No se los motivos exactos, Tanis, pero el agua que desembalsa La Serena la recoge Zújar, que ha aumentado su volumen embalsado, al igual que Orellana, que se comunica con Zújar por el tunel trasvase Orellana-Zújar. Es habitual que mantengan Zújar con un mayor porcentaje que el que tenía hasta los últimos episodios de lluvia. Como Zújar tiene muy poca cogida (prácticamente solo el arroyo Almorchón), y además se comunica con Guadiana por el citado túnel, y puede regular el agua embalsada a través del Canal de las Dehesas, hay una gran capacidad de regulación de todo el sistema.

Un cordial saludo.

----------

rodaballo (07-may-2018)

----------


## Los terrines

Os vuelvo a subir   la explicación de la administración de aguas de la zona de la margen derecha del Guadiana (aunque el Zújar está en la izquierda, se comunican por el tunel trasvase), que, aunque ya os he mostrado en otras ocasiones, a mí me parece muy interesante: Se trata de un artículo publicado por D. Manuel Barragán Sebastián (es el autor del proyecto de la presa de la Serena, así como su director de obra) en la web de ciccp en el que explica la regulación de aguas en esta zona de la margen derecha del Guadiana.


"POR LA NUEVA EXTREMADURA
Manuel Barragán Sebastián
Colegiado nº 1382
En el viaje de los jubilados para visitar la Comunidad Extremeña pude recorrer, gracias
a la gentileza de Gonzalo Soubrier, Director Técnico de la Confederación Hidrográfica
del Guadiana, las obras, prácticamente terminadas, de la regulación del mayor afluente
por la margen derecha, aguas abajo del embalse de García de Sola. Yo quería también revisar
mi Canal de las Dehesas y mi presa de la Serena (me acompañaron Carlos Méndez y
su esposa, Leopoldo Ridruejo, el Director por OHL de las obras del canal de aportación
al embalse de Sierra Brava, Jose María Céspedes y Antonio Lanseros Ingeniero Técnico de
la Confederación).
Careciendo el río principal que es el Ruecas de características topográficas favorables
para establecer un embalse regulador proporcionado a sus aportaciones y teniendo en proceso
de redacción el proyecto del Canal de las Dehesas, vislumbré la posibilidad de establecer
un gran complejo de obras del que sólo queda por construir el canal de conexión
del embalse de Sierra Brava con el Canal de Orellana (las avenidas del Ruecas han sido
siempre catastróficas para la zona regable).
La columna vertebral del complejo es el Canal de las Dehesas que permite distribuir
las aguas reguladas, incluso a contrapendiente en uno de sus tramos, como sucede con las
aguas del Gargáligas que así se conducen para verterlas en el embalse de Orellana.
A él vierten, directamente, el embalse del Gargáligas (21 Hm3), el embalse del Cubilar
(6 Hm3) y el azud del Lavadero en el Ruecas (0,5 Hm3) mediante cortos tramos de canal.
En caso de avenida en el Ruecas, el azud del Lavadero desvía al Canal de las dehesas
hasta 15 m3/seg del Arroyo Grande, afluente al Ruecas aguas arriba; mientras se retiene en
lo posible, en la presa del Ruecas (42 Hm3), situada aguas arriba de la confluencia del
Arroyo Grande. Este último volumen podrá ser desviado a continuación. El Canal de las
Dehesas conducirá a razón de 15 m3/seg todas estas aguas hasta el deposito regulador de
la subcuenca, establecido en el Arroyo Pizarroso y constituido por el embalse de Sierra
Brava (232 Hm3).
Desde este último embalse un tramo de canal de cinco kilómetros conectará el complejo
de regulación con el Canal de Orellana para utilizar las aguas en la zona regable y
liberar para ser turbinada en Orellana la proporción correspondiente."

----------

F. Lázaro (05-may-2018),rodaballo (07-may-2018),Tanis (07-may-2018)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Una pregunta, ¿por qué la Serena, en Badajoz, está desaguando a esa velocidad? ¿Alguien tiene información?


Desde hace unos días se está turbinando desde García de Sola y La Serena para aumentar la cota de Orellana y Zújar. Pronto empezará la campaña de riego.

----------

Los terrines (05-may-2018),rodaballo (08-may-2018),Tanis (07-may-2018)

----------


## Tanis

Datos de esta semana. 

Comunidad Valenciana, y Castilla la Mancha siguen siendo las que peor están en comparación con sus datos habituales. Salamanca sigue reduciendo la diferencia con la media.

A falta de confirmar los datos del año pasado y media de los últimos 10 años, estamos muy cerca de superar la media. Al final creo que mi predicción de que a mediados de Mayo se superaría no se va a confirmar, pero le va a faltar muy poco. De todas maneras depende mucho de los desagües que se produzcan. 



Capacidad
Total esta semana
Diferencia
% Incremento
Total semana pasada
Esta semana (%)
Total 2017
Total Dif 17
17%
D % 17
10 años
Dif 10
10%
D % 10

Álava

223
195
2
0,9
193
87,44
186
9
83,41
4,03
185
10
82,96
4,48

Albacete

727
235
7
0,96
228
32,32
225
10
30,95
1,37
421
-186
57,91
-25,59

Alicante

315
88
-3
-0,95
91
27,94
140
-52
44,44
-16,5
174
-86
55,24
-27,3

Almería

224
25
1
0,45
24
11,16
33
-8
14,73
-3,57
28
-3
12,5
-1,34

Asturias

484
425
0
0
425
87,81
405
20
83,68
4,13
435
-10
89,88
-2,07

Ávila

290
262
-5
-1,72
267
90,34
241
21
83,1
7,24
233
29
80,34
10

Badajoz

7592
4825
39
0,51
4786
63,55
4437
388
58,44
5,11
5789
-964
76,25
-12,7

Barcelona

274
222
-4
-1,46
226
81,02
240
-18
87,59
-6,57
214
8
78,1
2,92

Burgos

139
129
1
0,72
128
92,81
96
33
69,06
23,75
119
10
85,61
7,2

Caceres

6627
6118
87
1,31
6031
92,32
4190
1928
63,23
29,09
5190
928
78,32
14

Cadiz

1821
1426
6
0,33
1420
78,31
1045
381
57,39
20,92
1356
70
74,46
3,85

Cantabria

575
470
6
1,04
464
81,74
285
185
49,57
32,17
499
-29
86,78
-5,04

Castellon

221
93
-2
-0,9
95
42,08
156
-63
70,59
-28,51
125
-32
56,56
-14,48

Ciudad Real

510
328
4
0,78
324
64,31
220
108
43,14
21,17
382
-54
74,9
-10,59

Córdoba

3411
2068
17
0,5
2051
60,63
1766
302
51,77
8,86
2477
-409
72,62
-11,99

Cuenca

1134
496
6
0,53
490
43,74
439
57
38,71
5,03
597
-101
52,65
-8,91

Gerona

294
252
14
4,76
238
85,71
256
-4
87,07
-1,36
228
24
77,55
8,16

Granada

1186
693
10
0,84
683
58,43
586
107
49,41
9,02
771
-78
65,01
-6,58

Guadalajara

2931
988
18
0,61
970
33,71
631
357
21,53
12,18
1033
-45
35,24
-1,53

Guipuzcoa

29
28
0
0
28
96,55
25
3
86,21
10,34
25
3
86,21
10,34

Huelva

1508
1283
0
0
1283
85,08
1284
-1
85,15
-0,07
895
388
59,35
25,73

Huesca

2401
1948
21
0,87
1927
81,13
1893
55
78,84
2,29
1710
238
71,22
9,91

Jaen

2327
1519
13
0,56
1506
65,28
1121
398
48,17
17,11
1691
-172
72,67
-7,39

La Coruña

359
308
0
0
308
85,79
287
21
79,94
5,85
288
20
80,22
5,57

La Rioja

136
126
-1
-0,74
127
92,65
71
55
52,21
40,44
115
11
84,56
8,09

León

1772
1645
-3
-0,17
1648
92,83
1063
582
59,99
32,84
1448
197
81,72
11,11

Lerida

1145
986
-31
-2,71
1017
86,11
809
177
70,66
15,45
753
233
65,76
20,35

Lugo

895
819
0
0
819
91,51
671
148
74,97
16,54
690
129
77,09
14,42

Madrid

1060
928
14
1,32
914
87,55
861
67
81,23
6,32
893
35
84,25
3,3

Malaga

616
422
0
0
422
68,51
330
92
53,57
14,94
447
-25
72,56
-4,05

Murcia

148
28
0
0
28
18,92
51
-23
34,46
-15,54
49
-21
33,11
-14,19

Navarra

1014
886
12
1,18
874
87,38
740
146
72,98
14,4
819
67
80,77
6,61

Orense

1603
1353
1
0,06
1352
84,4
969
384
60,45
23,95
1231
122
76,79
7,61

Palencia

488
403
4
0,82
399
82,58
202
201
41,39
41,19
382
21
78,28
4,3

Pontevedra

363
330
0
0
330
90,91
255
75
70,25
20,66
283
47
77,96
12,95

Salamanca

3482
2444
42
1,21
2402
70,19
1863
581
53,5
16,69
2804
-360
80,53
-10,34

Segovia

81
74
0
0
74
91,36
56
18
69,14
22,22
65
9
80,25
11,11

Sevilla

942
820
1
0,11
819
87,05
659
161
69,96
17,09
751
69
79,72
7,33

Soria

267
232
1
0,37
231
86,89
166
66
62,17
24,72
219
13
82,02
4,87

Tarragona

237
201
7
2,95
194
84,81
214
-13
90,3
-5,49
224
-23
94,51
-9,7

Teruel

183
100
-1
-0,55
101
54,64
131
-31
71,58
-16,94
128
-28
69,95
-15,31

Toledo

451
287
2
0,44
285
63,64
273
14
60,53
3,11
288
-1
63,86
-0,22

Valencia

1911
555
0
0
555
29,04
678
-123
35,48
-6,44
814
-259
42,6
-13,56

Valladolid

6
6
0
0
6
100
6
0
100
0
6
0
100
0

Zamora

1767
1498
-21
-1,19
1519
84,78
897
601
50,76
34,02
1350
148
76,4
8,38

Zaragoza

1905
1471
-77
-4,04
1548
77,22
1385
86
72,7
4,52
1515
-44
79,53
-2,31

TOTAL

56074
40038
188
0,34
39850
71,4
32537
7313
58,03
13,37
40139
-101
71,58
-0,18



La fuente como siempre, embalses.net.

----------


## Tanis

Dado que este año está siendo excepcional en cuanto a precipitaciones estoy navegando un poco para buscar datos... y aquí os los pongo. Todos ellos extraidos de la página web de la Agencia Española de Meteorología AEMET.ES

MARZO:
Precipitación
"El mes de marzo ha sido en su conjunto extremadamente húmedo, de forma que la
precipitación media mensual a nivel nacional alcanzó el valor de 163 mm, lo que
supera ampliamente el triple del valor normal del mes que es de 47 mm (Periodo de
referencia 1981-2010) y supone el 347% de dicho valor. Provisionalmente podría
decirse que este mes estaría entre los dos marzos más lluviosos desde 1965, junto
con el mes de marzo del año 2013 que alcanzó una precipitación de 166 mm.

Viendo el mapa que adjuntan se aprecia que toda españa fue Muy húmeda, o extremadamente húmeda, excepto Murcia, Comunidad Valenciana y Norte de Gerona.

El mes ha sido extremadamente húmedo en el interior peninsular, extensas zonas de
Andalucía, Menorca, interior de Asturias, suroeste de Cantabria, Pirineo oscense y
Ceuta. En el levante, Ibiza y norte de Gerona ha sido normal o algo seco, siendo en el
resto del área peninsular húmedo. En Canarias ha predominado el carácter seco o
muy seco.
En cuanto al porcentaje de precipitación acumulada con respecto del valor normal las
precipitaciones fueron superiores a los valores normales en gran parte de España,
destacando por superar el triple del valor normal una extensa área peninsular que
abarca desde el sureste de Galicia y gran parte de Castilla y León, hasta Andalucía,
así como en otras pequeñas zonas al noroeste de Aragón, norte de Lleida y de
Menorca. En el resto de Galicia y franja norte peninsular las precipitaciones duplicaban
los valores normales o quedaban un 50% por encima del valor normal, siendo en el
País Vasco donde las precipitaciones aunque superiores a los valores normales se
quedaban sólo un 25% por encima. Por el contrario, las precipitaciones fueron
inferiores a los valores normales en algunas zonas de la vertiente mediterránea y en
Canarias, no alcanzándose ni la mitad de los valores normales en gran parte de
Canarias y en algunas zonas del litoral de la comunidad valenciana y de Murcia.

En la primera decena las precipitaciones afectaron a toda España, siendo
especialmente intensas en Galicia, cuadrante suroeste peninsular, y principales
sistemas montañosos. En el área peninsular se superaron ampliamente los 30 mm,
quedando con precipitaciones más débiles tan sólo zonas de la cornisa cantábrica,
valle del Ebro y vertiente mediterránea desde Gerona hasta el nordeste de Almería.
Por el contrario, se registraron más de 150 mm en áreas de Galicia, Andalucía y norte
de Extremadura, y más de 300 mm en zonas de Sistema Central y sierra de Cádiz.

En la segunda decena las precipitaciones volvieron a afectar a gran parte del territorio
pero con menor intensidad. Se superaron de nuevo los 30 mm en extensas zonas del
área peninsular y en zonas de Mallorca y Menorca, y se registraron precipitaciones
superiores a 150 mm al suroeste de Galicia y en la sierra de Cádiz.
En la tercera decena las precipitaciones disminuyeron aunque tan sólo quedaron sin
precipitación extensas zonas de Canarias. Precipitaciones superiores a 30 mm sólo se
registraron en la franja norte peninsular desde Galicia a Pirineos, en algunas zonas de
Cataluña, Andalucía y norte de Mallorca y en algunos puntos del interior peninsular. En
diversas áreas del norte de Galicia, Asturias, Cantabria, norte de Mallorca y sierra de
Grazalema se superaron los 100 mm.
En cuanto a eventos de precipitaciones intensas a lo largo del mes, cabe destacar que
en la primera quincena del mes se produjo una sucesión continua de borrascas y
frentes que afectaron en mayor o menor medida a toda España y que dieron como
resultado una precipitación acumulada para el conjunto del territorio en dicha quincena
superior al doble del valor normal del mes de marzo. Los días del 1 al 3, frentes
asociados a la borrasca Emma cuya aproximación a la península se había iniciado
los últimos días de febrero, provocaron precipitaciones intensas en el cuadrante
suroeste peninsular. Posteriormente las precipitaciones del día 9, superiores a 100 mm
en áreas del Sistema Central, fueron debidas a la influencia de una nueva borrasca
denominada Félix, y las de los días 14 y 15 que afectaron a toda el área peninsular,
se produjeron bajo la influencia de la borrasca Gisele ubicada al norte de Galicia.
En la segunda quincena, destacan el episodio del 17 al 19 que afectó a península y
Baleares, aunque con mayor intensidad en Andalucía; el de los días 23 al 25
correspondiéndose con la entrada de la borrasca Hugo por el noroeste con
precipitaciones intensas en la franja norte peninsular y Baleares; y el de los días 29 y
30 con precipitaciones destacables en Galicia.

Debido a las copiosas y persistentes precipitaciones del mes de marzo en 14
observatorios principales se ha superado el anterior valor de precipitación acumulada
en un mes de marzo de la correspondiente serie (ver tabla adjunta). Las mayores
precipitaciones acumuladas en marzo en un observatorio principal fueron 377 mm
registrados en el Puerto de Navacerrada, 347 mm en Pontevedra y 337 mm en Ceuta.
También destaca el elevado número de días de lluvia en el mes, que en algunos
observatorios de Asturias, Cádiz y en Morón de la Frontera, ha sido igual o superior a
25 días.
Las mayores precipitaciones diarias de marzo entre observatorios principales se
registraron el día 9 con 67 mm en el Puerto de Navacerrada y 55 mm en Cáceres;
seguidos del día 2 con 46 mm en Málaga/aeropuerto y 45 mm en Morón de la
Frontera. Aunque las importantes cantidades acumuladas del mes se deben más a la
persistencia de las precipitaciones que a la intensidad puntual de las mismas, en
algunos observatorios se superó la cantidad máxima diaria registrada con anterioridad
en la correspondiente serie de marzo, como son el día 9 en Cáceres con 55 mm,
Salamanca/aeropuerto con 31 mm y Valladolid con 30 mm; y el día 14 en Colmenar
viejo con 45 mm.
En cuanto al número de días de nieve en el mes, destacan algunos observatorios
principales por haber registrado el mayor número de días con nieve en un mes de
marzo de la correspondiente serie: 25 días el Puerto de Navacerrada, 18 días Soria,
10 días Segovia y 8 días León/Virgen del Camino y Ávila."

----------

rodaballo (08-may-2018)

----------


## Tanis

Estos son los datos de Febrero según la AEMET:

"Febrero ha sido en su conjunto húmedo, aunque muy próximo a muy húmedo, con una
precipitación media sobre España de 73 mm, valor que supera en un 38 % el valor
normal, que es de 53 mm (Periodo de referencia 1981-2010).
EH

El mes ha sido muy húmedo desde Asturias hasta el noroeste de Navarra, en el
interior peninsular, y en un área que abarca la mitad oriental de Aragón y gran parte de
Cataluña, así como en Baleares y zonas de Canarias. En extensas áreas de Asturias,
norte del País Vasco e interior de la provincia de Lleida, ha llegado a ser
extremadamente húmedo.

En cuanto al porcentaje de precipitación acumulada con respecto del valor normal las
precipitaciones fueron superiores a los valores normales en gran parte de España,
destacando por superar el doble del valor normal, las regiones cantábricas y Cataluña,
la zona centro de Castilla-La Mancha y el sur Madrid, así como Baleares y diversas
áreas de Canarias. En gran parte de las provincias de Barcelona y Lleida, al este de
las islas de Mallorca e Ibiza, y en algunos puntos de las islas de Gran Canaria y
Tenerife, se triplicaron los valores normales.
Por el contrario, las precipitaciones no alcanzaron el 75 % de los valores normales en
la mitad sur de Andalucía y de Murcia, en extensas zonas de las provincias de Badajoz
y León. En un área entre Murcia y Almería las precipitaciones no alcanzaron ni la
mitad de los valores normales.
En la primera decena las precipitaciones afectaron a gran parte de España, quedando
sin precipitación el noroeste de Castilla y León, oeste de Extremadura y provincia de
Huelva. Las precipitaciones acumuladas superaron los 30 mm en extensas áreas de la
franja norte, Cataluña, comunidad valenciana, Baleares y Canarias occidental, así
como en algunos puntos del interior peninsular. Desde el nordeste de Galicia hasta el
noroeste de Navarra se acumularon más de 100 mm, así como en algunos puntos al
nordeste de Mallorca e Ibiza y al norte de Gran Canaria. Destacan algunas zonas de
Asturias y Cantabria por haberse superado los 200 mm.
En la segunda decena las precipitaciones volvieron a afectar a gran parte del territorio
pero con menor intensidad. Precipitaciones superiores a 30 mm se registraron en la
franja norte desde Galicia hasta el Pirineo central, en algunas zonas al este de Castilla
y León, y al sur de Mallorca. En zonas al oeste de Galicia, sur de Cantabria, y en un
área entre el País Vasco y Navarra se acumularon más de 150 mm."

La tercera decena se caracterizó por cubrir las precipitaciones todo el territorio
nacional y por ser especialmente intensas en el cuadrante suroeste peninsular y en
Canarias. Se acumularon más de 30 mm al oeste de Galicia, norte de Aragón y
Cataluña, y en extensas áreas del cuadrante suroeste peninsular, Madrid,
Extremadura, Castilla-La Mancha y Canarias occidental. En algunas zonas de Tenerife
y Gran Canaria se registraron más de 100 mm y en zonas del Sistema Central, sierra
de Grazalema en Cádiz y en un área al norte de las provincias de Huelva y Sevilla, se
llegaron a superar los 150 mm.
En cuanto a eventos de precipitaciones intensas a lo largo del mes de febrero cabe
destacar el episodio de los días 1 al 5 que afectó principalmente a las regiones
cantábricas y a Cataluña, no obstante, también se registraron precipitaciones en el
interior peninsular, vertiente mediterránea y Baleares, y en muchas ocasiones fueron
en forma de nieve, siendo los días 4 y 5 cuando afectó a un mayor número de
estaciones. Otros episodios fueron el de los días 14 al 16 en el que las precipitaciones
más intensas fueron al oeste de Galicia; el episodio de los días 18 al 20 en que de
nuevo afectó principalmente a Cantabria y País Vasco; y los días 23 y 25 en que se
producen intensas precipitaciones en Canarias. En los dos últimos días del mes la
entrada de la borrasca Emma por el suroeste iniciaba un episodio de precipitaciones
en el cuadrante suroeste peninsular y en Canarias, que posteriormente afectó a toda
España. En dicho episodio destacan las precipitaciones acumuladas en zonas del
Sistema Central y norte de la provincia de Sevilla, así como la presencia de nevadas
en extensas áreas de la mitad norte peninsular.
Las mayores precipitaciones diarias de febrero entre observatorios principales se
registraron el día 28 con 74 mm en Huelva/Ronda este, 71 mm en el Puerto de
Navacerrada y 58 mm en Málaga/aeropuerto; seguidos del día 25 en Canarias con 57
mm en Tenerife Sur/aeropuerto, y 52 mm en Barcelona/aeropuerto el día 4.
En cuanto al número de días de nieve en el mes destacan algunos observatorios
principales por haber registrado el mayor número de días con nieve en un mes de
febrero de la correspondiente serie: 17 días Soria, 14 días Burgos/aeropuerto, 9 días
Lugo/aeropuerto y 7 días Ponferrada."

Desde mi punto de vista y recuerdo, realmente la parte buena se desató alrededor del día 20 de Febrero. 

Según puedo ver en el mapa de colores de la AEMET, humedo o muy húmedo fue los dos tercios nortes de España. La mayor parte de Andalucía, Extremadura y Murcia se mantuvo con precipitaciones neutras (similares a las de los últimos 30 años) o seco, que supone estar entre el percentil 20 y 40 de los últimos 30 años en cuanto a precipitaciones se refiere. El sur de Galicia tambíen se encontraba en esa situación, neutro o incluso seco.

Ahora os pongo el de Enero.

----------

rodaballo (08-may-2018)

----------


## Tanis

Datos de Enero de AEMET:

"Enero ha tenido en su conjunto un carácter húmedo, aunque la precipitación media
sobre España ha sido de 64 mm, igual a la media de este mes (Periodo de Referencia
1981-2010).

Las precipitaciones fueron superiores a los valores normales en extensas áreas de la
mitad este peninsular, sureste de Castilla y León, Asturias, algunas zonas de Galicia y
de la provincia de Sevilla, este de Baleares y norte de Canarias. El mes ha sido muy
húmedo y se han registrado precipitaciones superiores al doble de los valores
normales en un área que comprende gran parte de Navarra, País Vasco, La Rioja y
oeste de la provincia de Zaragoza, en otra que abarca la provincia de Alicante y parte
de Murcia y Albacete, y en pequeñas áreas al noroeste de Segovia, norte de
Barcelona y puntualmente al este de Baleares y norte de Canarias. Por el contrario, en
el resto del territorio las precipitaciones están por debajo del valor normal y son
inferiores a dichos valores en más de un 25% en extensas áreas del noroeste de
Castilla y León y de Galicia, Extremadura, Andalucía, Gerona, litoral de Tarragona y
Castellón, oeste de Mallorca y gran parte de Canarias occidental.

En la primera decena del mes las precipitaciones se extendieron a toda España y
fueron superiores a 30 mm en la franja norte desde Galicia hasta el Pirineo
gerundense, en una amplia zona que se extiende desde Navarra hasta el norte de
Extremadura, Andalucía occidental, diversas áreas al oeste de Castilla-La Mancha y al
norte de la provincia de Castellón, y este de Baleares. Las precipitaciones acumuladas
superaron los 100 mm en extensas zonas de Galicia, este de Cantabria, País Vasco y
norte de Navarra, así como en la sierra de Grazalema en Cádiz.
En la segunda decena las precipitaciones disminuyeron, quedando sin precipitación
zonas de levante y de Mallorca. Se registraron más de 20 mm tan sólo en diversas
zonas de Galicia, regiones cantábricas, norte de Navarra, isla de Menorca y norte de
Gran Canaria, y se llegaron a superar los 100 mm en Guipúzcoa y algunos puntos del
Pirineo navarro.
En la tercera decena las precipitaciones volvieron a afectar a todo el territorio, aunque
con menor intensidad que en la primera decena, siendo superiores a 30 mm al norte y
suroeste de Galicia, en regiones cantábricas, noroeste de Navarra, provincia de
Barcelona, sureste peninsular desde Valencia hasta Murcia, en Ibiza y norte de
Mallorca, y al norte de Tenerife y Gran Canaria. Se registraron más de 100 mm en
algunos puntos al sur de la provincia de Valencia.

En cuanto a eventos de precipitaciones intensas a lo largo del mes de enero cabe
destacar: los días 6 al 9 en que las precipitaciones se extienden a todo el territorio
siendo más intensas en un sector que abarca desde el Sistema Central hasta Navarra
y País Vasco, y produciéndose muchas de ellas en forma de nieve; los días 10 y 11 en
que las precipitaciones vuelven a extenderse a gran parte de la península afectando
con mayor intensidad al País Vasco; los días 27 y 28 con precipitaciones intensas en
el sureste peninsular y Baleares; y los días 29 al 31 con precipitaciones destacables
en Canarias.
Las mayores precipitaciones diarias de enero entre observatorios principales se
registraron el día 6 con 67 mm en Pamplona/aeropuerto, 59 mm en San Donostia-
Sebastián/Igueldo, 52 mm en el Puerto de Navacerrada y 50 mm en
Logroño/aeropuerto, y el día 27 con 62 mm en Alicante. En Canarias la mayor
precipitación máxima diaria se registró en el observatorio de Izaña el día 31 con 43
mm. Las precipitaciones mencionadas del día 6 en los aeropuertos de Logroño y
Pamplona, así como la precipitación máxima diaria de 36 mm registrada en el
observatorio de Segovia en ese mismo día, han sido las mayores precipitaciones
diarias registradas en un mes de enero de sus correspondientes series."

Viendo el mapa de color que ponen, se observa exceso de precipitaciones en Norte de Murcia y sur de alicante, resto de Alicante, y mitad norte de Murcia Muy altas precipitaciones, así como Huesca, Navarra, La Rioja, País Vasco y Segovia. Elevadas precipitaciones en Valencia, Albacete, Toledo, Cuenca, Madrid, Ávila, Ávila, Soria, Palencia, Zaragoza y la mayor parte de Cataluña. El resto, precipitaciones normales. Inferiores a la media en León y Coruña.

----------

rodaballo (08-may-2018)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Dado que este año está siendo excepcional en cuanto a precipitaciones


Yo no las llamaría excepcionales. Quitando zonas muy concretas y aisladas, el resto de precipitaciones están dentro de la media e incluso amplias zonas aún por debajo de la media, caso de la cuenca del Duero en la zona central de Castilla y León, Alto Tajo, Galicia Costa, etc. Mención aparte para las cuencas del Júcar y Segura, que siguen sufriendo un déficit de precipitaciones atroz.



Fuente: Aemet

----------

Jonasino (16-may-2018),rodaballo (08-may-2018)

----------


## Tanis

Capacidad
Total esta semana
Diferencia
% Incremento
Total semana pasada
Esta semana (%)
Total 2017
Total Dif 17
17%
D % 17
10 años
Dif 10
10%
D % 10

Álava

223
195
2
0,9
193
87,44
184
11
82,51
4,93
190
5
85,2
2,24

Albacete

727
234
6
0,83
228
32,19
225
9
30,95
1,24
420
-186
57,77
-25,58

Alicante

315
88
-3
-0,95
91
27,94
141
-53
44,76
-16,82
175
-87
55,56
-27,62

Almería

224
25
1
0,45
24
11,16
32
-7
14,29
-3,13
28
-3
12,5
-1,34

Asturias

484
430
5
1,03
425
88,84
408
22
84,3
4,54
439
-9
90,7
-1,86

Ávila

290
264
-3
-1,03
267
91,03
242
22
83,45
7,58
236
28
81,38
9,65

Badajoz

7592
4812
26
0,34
4786
63,38
4414
398
58,14
5,24
5775
-963
76,07
-12,69

Barcelona

274
224
-2
-0,73
226
81,75
246
-22
89,78
-8,03
218
6
79,56
2,19

Burgos

139
129
1
0,72
128
92,81
96
33
69,06
23,75
120
9
86,33
6,48

Caceres

6627
6128
97
1,46
6031
92,47
4107
2021
61,97
30,5
5179
949
78,15
14,32

Cadiz

1821
1425
5
0,27
1420
78,25
1039
386
57,06
21,19
1353
72
74,3
3,95

Cantabria

575
470
6
1,04
464
81,74
286
184
49,74
32
504
-34
87,65
-5,91

Castellon

221
93
-2
-0,9
95
42,08
154
-61
69,68
-27,6
125
-32
56,56
-14,48

Ciudad Real

510
326
2
0,39
324
63,92
219
107
42,94
20,98
384
-58
75,29
-11,37

Córdoba

3411
2069
18
0,53
2051
60,66
1759
310
51,57
9,09
2477
-408
72,62
-11,96

Cuenca

1134
495
5
0,44
490
43,65
441
54
38,89
4,76
599
-104
52,82
-9,17

Gerona

294
250
12
4,08
238
85,03
254
-4
86,39
-1,36
237
13
80,61
4,42

Granada

1186
693
10
0,84
683
58,43
588
105
49,58
8,85
774
-81
65,26
-6,83

Guadalajara

2931
988
18
0,61
970
33,71
608
380
20,74
12,97
1036
-48
35,35
-1,64

Guipuzcoa

29
28
0
0
28
96,55
25
3
86,21
10,34
25
3
86,21
10,34

Huelva

1508
1279
-4
-0,27
1283
84,81
1278
1
84,75
0,06
900
379
59,68
25,13

Huesca

2401
1945
18
0,75
1927
81,01
1888
57
78,63
2,38
1736
209
72,3
8,71

Jaen

2327
1519
13
0,56
1506
65,28
1116
403
47,96
17,32
1699
-180
73,01
-7,73

La Coruña

359
307
-1
-0,28
308
85,52
288
19
80,22
5,3
290
17
80,78
4,74

La Rioja

136
126
-1
-0,74
127
92,65
69
57
50,74
41,91
117
9
86,03
6,62

León

1772
1643
-5
-0,28
1648
92,72
1052
591
59,37
33,35
1466
177
82,73
9,99

Lerida

1145
985
-32
-2,79
1017
86,03
816
169
71,27
14,76
785
200
68,56
17,47

Lugo

895
828
9
1,01
819
92,51
670
158
74,86
17,65
694
134
77,54
14,97

Madrid

1060
927
13
1,23
914
87,45
855
72
80,66
6,79
899
28
84,81
2,64

Malaga

616
425
3
0,49
422
68,99
329
96
53,41
15,58
447
-22
72,56
-3,57

Murcia

148
28
0
0
28
18,92
51
-23
34,46
-15,54
49
-21
33,11
-14,19

Navarra

1014
883
9
0,89
874
87,08
737
146
72,68
14,4
827
56
81,56
5,52

Orense

1603
1358
6
0,37
1352
84,72
964
394
60,14
24,58
1232
126
76,86
7,86

Palencia

488
399
0
0
399
81,76
199
200
40,78
40,98
386
13
79,1
2,66

Pontevedra

363
336
6
1,65
330
92,56
256
80
70,52
22,04
286
50
78,79
13,77

Salamanca

3482
2482
80
2,3
2402
71,28
1863
619
53,5
17,78
2814
-332
80,82
-9,54

Segovia

81
73
-1
-1,23
74
90,12
55
18
67,9
22,22
66
7
81,48
8,64

Sevilla

942
816
-3
-0,32
819
86,62
661
155
70,17
16,45
752
64
79,83
6,79

Soria

267
232
1
0,37
231
86,89
163
69
61,05
25,84
221
11
82,77
4,12

Tarragona

237
202
8
3,38
194
85,23
207
-5
87,34
-2,11
223
-21
94,09
-8,86

Teruel

183
100
-1
-0,55
101
54,64
129
-29
70,49
-15,85
127
-27
69,4
-14,76

Toledo

451
286
1
0,22
285
63,41
276
10
61,2
2,21
289
-3
64,08
-0,67

Valencia

1911
555
0
0
555
29,04
681
-126
35,64
-6,6
814
-259
42,6
-13,56

Valladolid

6
6
0
0
6
100
6
0
100
0
6
0
100
0

Zamora

1767
1528
9
0,51
1519
86,47
875
653
49,52
36,95
1355
173
76,68
9,79

Zaragoza

1905
1475
-73
-3,83
1548
77,43
1385
90
72,7
4,73
1533
-58
80,47
-3,04

TOTAL

56074
40109
259
0,46
39850
71,53
32337
7513
57,67
13,86
40307
-198
71,88
-0,35



Creo que he cometido algún error por ahí pero no lo veo. Hay una diferencia en la media de los últimos 10 años y la del año pasado de un 0,03% aprox. Así que disculpad el error. 

Fuente embalses.net. 

Valga como dato que la semana pasada estabamos un 0,51% por debajo de la media y este año estamos un 0,38.

----------


## Tanis

> Yo no las llamaría excepcionales. Quitando zonas muy concretas y aisladas, el resto de precipitaciones están dentro de la media e incluso amplias zonas aún por debajo de la media, caso de la cuenca del Duero en la zona central de Castilla y León, Alto Tajo, Galicia Costa, etc. Mención aparte para las cuencas del Júcar y Segura, que siguen sufriendo un déficit de precipitaciones atroz.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: Aemet


Hola F.Lázaro, primero gracias por tu respuesta.

Por una parte creo que no me estás desdiciendo. La comunidad valenciana y Murcia han tenido muy escasas precipitaciones. El resto las han tenido muy por encima, sigo diciendolo. La diferencia está en que tu estás indicando desde septiembre en ese mapa. Yo hablo desde Enero. Símplemente hablamos de periodos distintos. 

Por último, el motivo por el que yo digo que está habiendo más precipitaciones, aparte de porque tanto donde viven mis padres (Salamanca) como donde vivo yo, (Madrid) ha llovido aproximadamente 33 de 45 días posibles entre finales de Febrero (alrededor del 20) y primeros de Abril, alrededor del 7. Y te garantizo que nunca jamás había visto esta situación, ni en Salamanca, ni en Madrid. Por último, si no fuera un año excepcional en precipitaciones, como digo yo, no habríamos pasado de estar un 15 o un 20% por debajo del agua embalsada a la media, a estar menos de un 0,5% por debajo.

No obstante, si pusiera los datos de Septiembre, octubre, noviembre y diciembre, estoy seguro de que las precipitaciones serían muy inferiores a las habituales, no me cabe duda. 

Un saludo.

----------


## Tanis

Quiero que aparezca también los de Abril, pero aún no están. 





Enero se ve que es un año neutro. Curiosamente en Murcia y sur de comunidad valenciana es humedo, muy húmedo o extremadamente húmedo. También en Castilla la Mancha Navarra y Aragón.
Febrero empieza a ser algo húmedo, salvo Andalucía. De hecho este es el único mes húmedo en la comunidad valenciana.
Marzo es muy húmedo o extremadamente húmedo salvo comunidad valenciana y parte de Murcia. (y como dije en mi mensaje del lunes, el norte de Gerona).

----------


## Tanis

Como digo, aquí están las precipitaciones del otoño según la aemet.



El otoño fue sequísimo. De ahí que si los datos los sacas desde septiembre, salga más o menos normal.

Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Los años hidrológicos no tienen que ver con los naturales; para algunos autores el año hidrológico comienza el 1 de septiembre y para otros, entre los que me incluyo, el 1 de octubre. Y las comparaciones se hacen con esos inicios.

----------


## Tanis

> Los años hidrológicos no tienen que ver con los naturales; para algunos autores el año hidrológico comienza el 1 de septiembre y para otros, entre los que me incluyo, el 1 de octubre. Y las comparaciones se hacen con esos inicios.


No seré yo el que discuta a los expertos. Entiendo que el año lo cuentes a partir de Septiembre u octubre, que es cuando acaba el verano, y se supone que comienzan las precipitaciones, pero no obstante, y a pesar de lo que dices, a mi me sigue pareciendo que este año está siendo bastante húmedo. Intentaré obtener más datos, pero a mi me parece más o menos razonable pensar que si a finales de septiembre o primeros de Octubre, estabamos a 22000 hm, alrededor de 8000 hm menos que la media de los últimos 10 años, y en Mayo estamos menos de 200 hm por debajo, es que el año está siendo húmedo. Seguramente al estar tan bajos, los embalses hayan abierto menos sus compuertas... y también eso haya colaborado, pero aún así yo sigo pensando que está siendo un invierno - primavera bastante húmedo. Pero, ¿quien soy yo para discutir los datos de la aemet y de los expertos? (No va con sarcasmo, aviso)

Por otra parte, la semana pasada me salté los datos porque estuve liado, y esta igual, pero hoy he tenido tiempo y los he sacado:



Capacidad
Total esta semana
Diferencia
% Incremento
Total semana pasada
Esta semana (%)
Total 2017
Total Dif 17
17%
D % 17
10 años
Dif 10
10%
D % 10

Álava

223
195
0
0
195
87,44
183
12
82,06
5,38
190
5
85,2
2,24

Albacete

727
243
9
1,24
234
33,43
220
23
30,26
3,17
414
-171
56,95
-23,52

Alicante

315
88
0
0
88
27,94
139
-51
44,13
-16,19
175
-87
55,56
-27,62

Almería

224
26
1
0,45
25
11,61
32
-6
14,29
-2,68
28
-2
12,5
-0,89

Asturias

484
450
20
4,13
430
92,98
431
19
89,05
3,93
440
10
90,91
2,07

Ávila

290
261
-3
-1,03
264
90
239
22
82,41
7,59
237
24
81,72
8,28

Badajoz

7592
4796
-16
-0,21
4812
63,17
4358
438
57,4
5,77
5722
-926
75,37
-12,2

Barcelona

274
249
25
9,12
224
90,88
250
-1
91,24
-0,36
223
26
81,39
9,49

Burgos

139
129
0
0
129
92,81
95
34
68,35
24,46
120
9
86,33
6,48

Caceres

6627
6063
-65
-0,98
6128
91,49
4128
1935
62,29
29,2
5136
927
77,5
13,99

Cadiz

1821
1420
-5
-0,27
1425
77,98
1030
390
56,56
21,42
1345
75
73,86
4,12

Cantabria

575
479
9
1,57
470
83,3
290
189
50,43
32,87
511
-32
88,87
-5,57

Castellon

221
92
-1
-0,45
93
41,63
152
-60
68,78
-27,15
123
-31
55,66
-14,03

Ciudad Real

510
330
4
0,78
326
64,71
219
111
42,94
21,77
384
-54
75,29
-10,58

Córdoba

3411
2081
12
0,35
2069
61,01
1732
349
50,78
10,23
2475
-394
72,56
-11,55

Cuenca

1134
494
-1
-0,09
495
43,56
433
61
38,18
5,38
598
-104
52,73
-9,17

Gerona

294
260
10
3,4
250
88,44
251
9
85,37
3,07
241
19
81,97
6,47

Granada

1186
714
21
1,77
693
60,2
587
127
49,49
10,71
775
-61
65,35
-5,15

Guadalajara

2931
987
-1
-0,03
988
33,67
584
403
19,92
13,75
1038
-51
35,41
-1,74

Guipuzcoa

29
28
0
0
28
96,55
24
4
82,76
13,79
24
4
82,76
13,79

Huelva

1508
1273
-6
-0,4
1279
84,42
1270
3
84,22
0,2
902
371
59,81
24,61

Huesca

2401
2009
64
2,67
1945
83,67
1977
32
82,34
1,33
1801
208
75,01
8,66

Jaen

2327
1527
8
0,34
1519
65,62
1095
432
47,06
18,56
1705
-178
73,27
-7,65

La Coruña

359
305
-2
-0,56
307
84,96
296
9
82,45
2,51
290
15
80,78
4,18

La Rioja

136
128
2
1,47
126
94,12
69
59
50,74
43,38
119
9
87,5
6,62

León

1772
1672
29
1,64
1643
94,36
1077
595
60,78
33,58
1490
182
84,09
10,27

Lerida

1145
1026
41
3,58
985
89,61
870
156
75,98
13,63
856
170
74,76
14,85

Lugo

895
797
-31
-3,46
828
89,05
683
114
76,31
12,74
706
91
78,88
10,17

Madrid

1060
941
14
1,32
927
88,77
849
92
80,09
8,68
907
34
85,57
3,2

Malaga

616
431
6
0,97
425
69,97
324
107
52,6
17,37
446
-15
72,4
-2,43

Murcia

148
28
0
0
28
18,92
49
-21
33,11
-14,19
49
-21
33,11
-14,19

Navarra

1014
878
-5
-0,49
883
86,59
755
123
74,46
12,13
836
42
82,45
4,14

Orense

1603
1329
-29
-1,81
1358
82,91
992
337
61,88
21,03
1238
91
77,23
5,68

Palencia

488
389
-10
-2,05
399
79,71
207
182
42,42
37,29
391
-2
80,12
-0,41

Pontevedra

363
344
8
2,2
336
94,77
260
84
71,63
23,14
290
54
79,89
14,88

Salamanca

3482
2550
68
1,95
2482
73,23
1865
685
53,56
19,67
2820
-270
80,99
-7,76

Segovia

81
71
-2
-2,47
73
87,65
56
15
69,14
18,51
67
4
82,72
4,93

Sevilla

942
825
9
0,96
816
87,58
661
164
70,17
17,41
756
69
80,25
7,33

Soria

267
235
3
1,12
232
88,01
158
77
59,18
28,83
222
13
83,15
4,86

Tarragona

237
202
0
0
202
85,23
215
-13
90,72
-5,49
236
-34
99,58
-14,35

Teruel

183
97
-3
-1,64
100
53,01
124
-27
67,76
-14,75
127
-30
69,4
-16,39

Toledo

451
284
-2
-0,44
286
62,97
276
8
61,2
1,77
289
-5
64,08
-1,11

Valencia

1911
531
-24
-1,26
555
27,79
660
-129
34,54
-6,75
802
-271
41,97
-14,18

Valladolid

6
6
0
0
6
100
6
0
100
0
6
0
100
0

Zamora

1767
1477
-51
-2,89
1528
83,59
888
589
50,25
33,34
1357
120
76,8
6,79

Zaragoza

1905
1521
46
2,41
1475
79,84
1285
236
67,45
12,39
1527
-6
80,16
-0,32

TOTAL

56074
40261
152
0,27
40109
71,8
32344
7765
57,68
14,12
40434
-173
72,11
-0,31



En números totales, Badajoz, Córdoba, Valencia, Salamanca, Jaén y Albacete son las provincias que peor están. Salamanca poco a poco va mejorando aunque ya no le quede mucho por mejorar. El resto aunque mejoran de forma desigual, o incluso empeoran, no lo hacen al ritmo de Salamanca. 

Por % de agua embalsada en comparación con la media, también aparecen Alicante, Ciudad Real, Castellón, Murcia, Tarragona y Teruel.

Al final mi apuesta de superar el agua media a mediados de Mayo falló. Dado que está habiendo bastantes tormentas últimamente, quizá para la semana que viene, aunque ya veremos. 

Un saludo.

----------


## Tanis

Datos estimados de esta semana!



Capacidad
Total esta semana
Diferencia
% Incremento
Total semana pasada
Esta semana (%)
Total 2017
Total Dif 17
17%
D % 17
10 años
Dif 10
10%
D % 10

Álava

223
195
0
0
195
87,44
183
12
82,06
5,38
190
5
85,2
2,24

Albacete

727
244
1
0,14
243
33,56
220
24
30,26
3,3
414
-170
56,95
-23,39

Alicante

315
89
1
0,32
88
28,25
139
-50
44,13
-15,88
175
-86
55,56
-27,31

Almería

224
27
1
0,45
26
12,05
32
-5
14,29
-2,24
28
-1
12,5
-0,45

Asturias

484
450
0
0
450
92,98
431
19
89,05
3,93
440
10
90,91
2,07

Ávila

290
257
-4
-1,38
261
88,62
239
18
82,41
6,21
237
20
81,72
6,9

Badajoz

7592
4776
-20
-0,26
4796
62,91
4358
418
57,4
5,51
5722
-946
75,37
-12,46

Barcelona

274
262
13
4,74
249
95,62
250
12
91,24
4,38
223
39
81,39
14,23

Burgos

139
129
0
0
129
92,81
95
34
68,35
24,46
120
9
86,33
6,48

Caceres

6627
6008
-55
-0,83
6063
90,66
4128
1880
62,29
28,37
5136
872
77,5
13,16

Cadiz

1821
1412
-8
-0,44
1420
77,54
1030
382
56,56
20,98
1345
67
73,86
3,68

Cantabria

575
481
2
0,35
479
83,65
290
191
50,43
33,22
511
-30
88,87
-5,22

Castellon

221
90
-2
-0,9
92
40,72
152
-62
68,78
-28,06
123
-33
55,66
-14,94

Ciudad Real

510
331
1
0,2
330
64,9
219
112
42,94
21,96
384
-53
75,29
-10,39

Córdoba

3411
2096
15
0,44
2081
61,45
1732
364
50,78
10,67
2475
-379
72,56
-11,11

Cuenca

1134
489
-5
-0,44
494
43,12
433
56
38,18
4,94
598
-109
52,73
-9,61

Gerona

294
261
1
0,34
260
88,78
251
10
85,37
3,41
241
20
81,97
6,81

Granada

1186
721
7
0,59
714
60,79
587
134
49,49
11,3
775
-54
65,35
-4,56

Guadalajara

2931
987
0
0
987
33,67
584
403
19,92
13,75
1038
-51
35,41
-1,74

Guipuzcoa

29
28
0
0
28
96,55
24
4
82,76
13,79
24
4
82,76
13,79

Huelva

1508
1275
2
0,13
1273
84,55
1270
5
84,22
0,33
902
373
59,81
24,74

Huesca

2401
2030
21
0,87
2009
84,55
1977
53
82,34
2,21
1801
229
75,01
9,54

Jaen

2327
1527
0
0
1527
65,62
1095
432
47,06
18,56
1705
-178
73,27
-7,65

La Coruña

359
305
0
0
305
84,96
296
9
82,45
2,51
290
15
80,78
4,18

La Rioja

136
129
1
0,74
128
94,85
69
60
50,74
44,11
119
10
87,5
7,35

León

1772
1678
6
0,34
1672
94,7
1077
601
60,78
33,92
1490
188
84,09
10,61

Lerida

1145
1031
5
0,44
1026
90,04
870
161
75,98
14,06
856
175
74,76
15,28

Lugo

895
778
-19
-2,12
797
86,93
683
95
76,31
10,62
706
72
78,88
8,05

Madrid

1060
956
15
1,42
941
90,19
849
107
80,09
10,1
907
49
85,57
4,62

Malaga

616
427
-4
-0,65
431
69,32
324
103
52,6
16,72
446
-19
72,4
-3,08

Murcia

148
28
0
0
28
18,92
49
-21
33,11
-14,19
49
-21
33,11
-14,19

Navarra

1014
877
-1
-0,1
878
86,49
755
122
74,46
12,03
836
41
82,45
4,04

Orense

1603
1309
-20
-1,25
1329
81,66
992
317
61,88
19,78
1238
71
77,23
4,43

Palencia

488
390
1
0,2
389
79,92
207
183
42,42
37,5
391
-1
80,12
-0,2

Pontevedra

363
346
2
0,55
344
95,32
260
86
71,63
23,69
290
56
79,89
15,43

Salamanca

3482
2566
16
0,46
2550
73,69
1865
701
53,56
20,13
2820
-254
80,99
-7,3

Segovia

81
71
0
0
71
87,65
56
15
69,14
18,51
67
4
82,72
4,93

Sevilla

942
825
0
0
825
87,58
661
164
70,17
17,41
756
69
80,25
7,33

Soria

267
237
2
0,75
235
88,76
158
79
59,18
29,58
222
15
83,15
5,61

Tarragona

237
209
7
2,95
202
88,19
215
-6
90,72
-2,53
236
-27
99,58
-11,39

Teruel

183
95
-2
-1,09
97
51,91
124
-29
67,76
-15,85
127
-32
69,4
-17,49

Toledo

451
295
11
2,44
284
65,41
276
19
61,2
4,21
289
6
64,08
1,33

Valencia

1911
524
-7
-0,37
531
27,42
660
-136
34,54
-7,12
802
-278
41,97
-14,55

Valladolid

6
6
0
0
6
100
6
0
100
0
6
0
100
0

Zamora

1767
1421
-56
-3,17
1477
80,42
888
533
50,25
30,17
1357
64
76,8
3,62

Zaragoza

1905
1538
17
0,89
1521
80,73
1285
253
67,45
13,28
1527
11
80,16
0,57

TOTAL

56074
40206
-55
-0,1
40261
71,7
32344
7917
57,68
14,02
40434
-228
72,11
-0,41



Badajoz, Cáceres, Lugo, Orense y Zamora son las provincias que arrastran hacia números negativos. Entre las 5 presentan 170 hm negativos. 

Por contra las provincias que más crecen son Barcelona, Córdoba, Huesca, Madrid, Salamanca, Toledo y Zaragoza.

Siempre hablando de números totales. 

Mañana veremos actualizados los datos semanales y media de los 10 últimos años. Así mismo confirmaremos si los datos actuales son correctos o sufren desviaciones.

----------


## Tanis

Vamos con los datos de la semana



Capacidad
Total esta semana
Diferencia
% Incremento
Total semana pasada
Esta semana (%)
Total 2017
Total Dif 17
17%
D % 17
10 años
Dif 10
10%


223
196
1
0,45
195
87,89
180
16
80,72
7,17
189
7
84,75


727
244
1
0,14
243
33,56
218
26
29,99
3,57
412
-168
56,67


315
89
1
0,32
88
28,25
137
-48
43,49
-15,24
175
-86
55,56


224
27
1
0,45
26
12,05
31
-4
13,84
-1,79
27
0
12,05


484
446
-4
-0,83
450
92,15
436
10
90,08
2,07
448
-2
92,56


290
260
-1
-0,34
261
89,66
233
27
80,34
9,32
237
23
81,72


7592
4780
-16
-0,21
4796
62,96
4306
474
56,72
6,24
5685
-905
74,88


274
259
10
3,65
249
94,53
246
13
89,78
4,75
230
29
83,94


139
129
0
0
129
92,81
95
34
68,35
24,46
121
8
87,05


6627
6014
-49
-0,74
6063
90,75
4088
1926
61,69
29,06
5101
913
76,97


1821
1412
-8
-0,44
1420
77,54
1016
396
55,79
21,75
1336
76
73,37


575
489
10
1,74
479
85,04
292
197
50,78
34,26
511
-22
88,87


221
91
-1
-0,45
92
41,18
149
-58
67,42
-26,24
122
-31
55,2


510
330
0
0
330
64,71
216
114
42,35
22,36
384
-54
75,29


3411
2095
14
0,41
2081
61,42
1695
400
49,69
11,73
2452
-357
71,89


1134
489
-5
-0,44
494
43,12
422
67
37,21
5,91
595
-106
52,47


294
256
-4
-1,36
260
87,07
249
7
84,69
2,38
242
14
82,31


1186
720
6
0,51
714
60,71
578
142
48,74
11,97
773
-53
65,18


2931
984
-3
-0,1
987
33,57
574
410
19,58
13,99
1036
-52
35,35


29
27
-1
-3,45
28
93,1
24
3
82,76
10,34
24
3
82,76


1508
1276
3
0,2
1273
84,62
1258
18
83,42
1,2
896
380
59,42


2401
2051
42
1,75
2009
85,42
1989
62
82,84
2,58
1815
236
75,59


2327
1527
0
0
1527
65,62
1076
451
46,24
19,38
1696
-169
72,88


359
299
-6
-1,67
305
83,29
287
12
79,94
3,35
289
10
80,5


136
129
1
0,74
128
94,85
68
61
50
44,85
118
11
86,76


1772
1679
7
0,4
1672
94,75
1074
605
60,61
34,14
1481
198
83,58


1145
1046
20
1,75
1026
91,35
893
153
77,99
13,36
886
160
77,38


895
780
-17
-1,9
797
87,15
656
124
73,3
13,85
703
77
78,55


1060
956
15
1,42
941
90,19
841
115
79,34
10,85
906
50
85,47


616
428
-3
-0,49
431
69,48
320
108
51,95
17,53
443
-15
71,92


148
27
-1
-0,68
28
18,24
48
-21
32,43
-14,19
48
-21
32,43


1014
897
19
1,87
878
88,46
738
159
72,78
15,68
835
62
82,35


1603
1314
-15
-0,94
1329
81,97
982
332
61,26
20,71
1247
67
77,79


488
390
1
0,2
389
79,92
204
186
41,8
38,12
387
3
79,3


363
343
-1
-0,28
344
94,49
260
83
71,63
22,86
291
52
80,17


3482
2561
11
0,32
2550
73,55
1851
710
53,16
20,39
2825
-264
81,13


81
71
0
0
71
87,65
55
16
67,9
19,75
66
5
81,48


942
823
-2
-0,21
825
87,37
649
174
68,9
18,47
747
76
79,3


267
237
2
0,75
235
88,76
155
82
58,05
30,71
220
17
82,4


237
204
2
0,84
202
86,08
216
-12
91,14
-5,06
226
-22
95,36


183
95
-2
-1,09
97
51,91
121
-26
66,12
-14,21
126
-31
68,85


451
291
7
1,55
284
64,52
273
18
60,53
3,99
289
2
64,08


1911
524
-7
-0,37
531
27,42
649
-125
33,96
-6,54
794
-270
41,55


6
6
0
0
6
100
6
0
100
0
6
0
100


1767
1417
-60
-3,4
1477
80,19
889
528
50,31
29,88
1337
80
75,66


1905
1583
62
3,25
1521
83,1
1257
326
65,98
17,12
1543
40
81


56074
40291
30
0,05
40261
71,85
32000
8261
57,07
14,78
40320
-29
71,9
-0,05



A menos de 30 hm de la media de los últimos 10 años. Y con las tormentas que está habiendo puede que a la semana que viene, al fin sí, se supere esta media.

----------


## Tanis

He escrito uno esta mañana con los datos de esta semana pero por alguna razón no aparece... si mañana sigue sin estar lo vuelvo a enviar.

----------


## Tanis

Como no llegó vuelvo a enviarlo



Capacidad
Total esta semana
Diferencia
% Incremento
Total semana pasada
Esta semana (%)
Total 2017
Total Dif 17
17%
D % 17
10 años
Dif 10
10%
D % 10

Álava

223
196
1
0,45
195
87,89
180
16
80,72
7,17
189
7
84,75
3,14

Albacete

727
244
1
0,14
243
33,56
218
26
29,99
3,57
412
-168
56,67
-23,11

Alicante

315
89
1
0,32
88
28,25
137
-48
43,49
-15,24
175
-86
55,56
-27,31

Almería

224
27
1
0,45
26
12,05
31
-4
13,84
-1,79
27
0
12,05
0

Asturias

484
446
-4
-0,83
450
92,15
436
10
90,08
2,07
448
-2
92,56
-0,41

Ávila

290
260
-1
-0,34
261
89,66
233
27
80,34
9,32
237
23
81,72
7,94

Badajoz

7592
4780
-16
-0,21
4796
62,96
4306
474
56,72
6,24
5685
-905
74,88
-11,92

Barcelona

274
259
10
3,65
249
94,53
246
13
89,78
4,75
230
29
83,94
10,59

Burgos

139
129
0
0
129
92,81
95
34
68,35
24,46
121
8
87,05
5,76

Caceres

6627
6014
-49
-0,74
6063
90,75
4088
1926
61,69
29,06
5101
913
76,97
13,78

Cadiz

1821
1412
-8
-0,44
1420
77,54
1016
396
55,79
21,75
1336
76
73,37
4,17

Cantabria

575
489
10
1,74
479
85,04
292
197
50,78
34,26
511
-22
88,87
-3,83

Castellon

221
91
-1
-0,45
92
41,18
149
-58
67,42
-26,24
122
-31
55,2
-14,02

Ciudad Real

510
330
0
0
330
64,71
216
114
42,35
22,36
384
-54
75,29
-10,58

Córdoba

3411
2095
14
0,41
2081
61,42
1695
400
49,69
11,73
2452
-357
71,89
-10,47

Cuenca

1134
489
-5
-0,44
494
43,12
422
67
37,21
5,91
595
-106
52,47
-9,35

Gerona

294
256
-4
-1,36
260
87,07
249
7
84,69
2,38
242
14
82,31
4,76

Granada

1186
720
6
0,51
714
60,71
578
142
48,74
11,97
773
-53
65,18
-4,47

Guadalajara

2931
984
-3
-0,1
987
33,57
574
410
19,58
13,99
1036
-52
35,35
-1,78

Guipuzcoa

29
27
-1
-3,45
28
93,1
24
3
82,76
10,34
24
3
82,76
10,34

Huelva

1508
1276
3
0,2
1273
84,62
1258
18
83,42
1,2
896
380
59,42
25,2

Huesca

2401
2051
42
1,75
2009
85,42
1989
62
82,84
2,58
1815
236
75,59
9,83

Jaen

2327
1527
0
0
1527
65,62
1076
451
46,24
19,38
1696
-169
72,88
-7,26

La Coruña

359
299
-6
-1,67
305
83,29
287
12
79,94
3,35
289
10
80,5
2,79

La Rioja

136
129
1
0,74
128
94,85
68
61
50
44,85
118
11
86,76
8,09

León

1772
1679
7
0,4
1672
94,75
1074
605
60,61
34,14
1481
198
83,58
11,17

Lerida

1145
1046
20
1,75
1026
91,35
893
153
77,99
13,36
886
160
77,38
13,97

Lugo

895
780
-17
-1,9
797
87,15
656
124
73,3
13,85
703
77
78,55
8,6

Madrid

1060
956
15
1,42
941
90,19
841
115
79,34
10,85
906
50
85,47
4,72

Malaga

616
428
-3
-0,49
431
69,48
320
108
51,95
17,53
443
-15
71,92
-2,44

Murcia

148
27
-1
-0,68
28
18,24
48
-21
32,43
-14,19
48
-21
32,43
-14,19

Navarra

1014
897
19
1,87
878
88,46
738
159
72,78
15,68
835
62
82,35
6,11

Orense

1603
1314
-15
-0,94
1329
81,97
982
332
61,26
20,71
1247
67
77,79
4,18

Palencia

488
390
1
0,2
389
79,92
204
186
41,8
38,12
387
3
79,3
0,62

Pontevedra

363
343
-1
-0,28
344
94,49
260
83
71,63
22,86
291
52
80,17
14,32

Salamanca

3482
2561
11
0,32
2550
73,55
1851
710
53,16
20,39
2825
-264
81,13
-7,58

Segovia

81
71
0
0
71
87,65
55
16
67,9
19,75
66
5
81,48
6,17

Sevilla

942
823
-2
-0,21
825
87,37
649
174
68,9
18,47
747
76
79,3
8,07

Soria

267
237
2
0,75
235
88,76
155
82
58,05
30,71
220
17
82,4
6,36

Tarragona

237
204
2
0,84
202
86,08
216
-12
91,14
-5,06
226
-22
95,36
-9,28

Teruel

183
95
-2
-1,09
97
51,91
121
-26
66,12
-14,21
126
-31
68,85
-16,94

Toledo

451
291
7
1,55
284
64,52
273
18
60,53
3,99
289
2
64,08
0,44

Valencia

1911
524
-7
-0,37
531
27,42
649
-125
33,96
-6,54
794
-270
41,55
-14,13

Valladolid

6
6
0
0
6
100
6
0
100
0
6
0
100
0

Zamora

1767
1417
-60
-3,4
1477
80,19
889
528
50,31
29,88
1337
80
75,66
4,53

Zaragoza

1905
1583
62
3,25
1521
83,1
1257
326
65,98
17,12
1543
40
81
2,1

TOTAL

56074
40291
30
0,05
40261
71,85
32000
8261
57,07
14,78
40320
-29
71,9
-0,05




Estamos sólo a 29 hm de la media de los últimos 10 años. Quizá la semana que viene se supere al fin, ya veremos.

----------


## Tanis

Por cierto que prometo dejar de dar la brasa en cuanto superemos esa media.

----------


## Tanis

> Por cierto que prometo dejar de dar la brasa en cuanto superemos esa media.


Pues ese día ha llegado. Hemos superado la media 3 semanas más tarde de lo que yo esperaba:



Capacidad
Total esta semana
Diferencia
% Incremento
Total semana pasada
Esta semana (%)
Total 2017
Total Dif 17
17%
D % 17
10 años
Dif 10
10%
D % 10

Álava

223
198
2
0,9
196
88,79
177
21
79,37
9,42
188
10
84,3
4,49

Albacete

727
256
12
1,65
244
35,21
213
43
29,3
5,91
409
-153
56,26
-21,05

Alicante

315
90
1
0,32
89
28,57
138
-48
43,81
-15,24
174
-84
55,24
-26,67

Almería

224
26
-1
-0,45
27
11,61
31
-5
13,84
-2,23
27
-1
12,05
-0,44

Asturias

484
461
15
3,1
446
95,25
442
19
91,32
3,93
450
11
92,98
2,27

Ávila

290
266
6
2,07
260
91,72
228
38
78,62
13,1
236
30
81,38
10,34

Badajoz

7592
4756
-24
-0,32
4780
62,64
4241
515
55,86
6,78
5633
-877
74,2
-11,56

Barcelona

274
255
-4
-1,46
259
93,07
245
10
89,42
3,65
235
20
85,77
7,3

Burgos

139
128
-1
-0,72
129
92,09
95
33
68,35
23,74
121
7
87,05
5,04

Caceres

6627
6029
15
0,23
6014
90,98
4010
2019
60,51
30,47
5038
991
76,02
14,96

Cadiz

1821
1398
-14
-0,77
1412
76,77
1003
395
55,08
21,69
1325
73
72,76
4,01

Cantabria

575
495
6
1,04
489
86,09
293
202
50,96
35,13
511
-16
88,87
-2,78

Castellon

221
95
4
1,81
91
42,99
147
-52
66,52
-23,53
121
-26
54,75
-11,76

Ciudad Real

510
332
2
0,39
330
65,1
213
119
41,76
23,34
381
-49
74,71
-9,61

Córdoba

3411
2092
-3
-0,09
2095
61,33
1654
438
48,49
12,84
2427
-335
71,15
-9,82

Cuenca

1134
490
1
0,09
489
43,21
420
70
37,04
6,17
591
-101
52,12
-8,91

Gerona

294
262
6
2,04
256
89,12
245
17
83,33
5,79
242
20
82,31
6,81

Granada

1186
724
4
0,34
720
61,05
585
139
49,33
11,72
770
-46
64,92
-3,87

Guadalajara

2931
1006
22
0,75
984
34,32
561
445
19,14
15,18
1029
-23
35,11
-0,79

Guipuzcoa

29
27
0
0
27
93,1
24
3
82,76
10,34
24
3
82,76
10,34

Huelva

1508
1263
-13
-0,86
1276
83,75
1254
9
83,16
0,59
891
372
59,08
24,67

Huesca

2401
2115
64
2,67
2051
88,09
1996
119
83,13
4,96
1815
300
75,59
12,5

Jaen

2327
1522
-5
-0,21
1527
65,41
1055
467
45,34
20,07
1683
-161
72,32
-6,91

La Coruña

359
304
5
1,39
299
84,68
284
20
79,11
5,57
291
13
81,06
3,62

La Rioja

136
131
2
1,47
129
96,32
69
62
50,74
45,58
117
14
86,03
10,29

León

1772
1682
3
0,17
1679
94,92
1069
613
60,33
34,59
1468
214
82,84
12,08

Lerida

1145
1059
13
1,14
1046
92,49
913
146
79,74
12,75
902
157
78,78
13,71

Lugo

895
779
-1
-0,11
780
87,04
640
139
71,51
15,53
700
79
78,21
8,83

Madrid

1060
966
10
0,94
956
91,13
835
131
78,77
12,36
903
63
85,19
5,94

Malaga

616
427
-1
-0,16
428
69,32
314
113
50,97
18,35
440
-13
71,43
-2,11

Murcia

148
29
2
1,35
27
19,59
48
-19
32,43
-12,84
47
-18
31,76
-12,17

Navarra

1014
908
11
1,08
897
89,55
726
182
71,6
17,95
824
84
81,26
8,29

Orense

1603
1310
-4
-0,25
1314
81,72
975
335
60,82
20,9
1245
65
77,67
4,05

Palencia

488
403
13
2,66
390
82,58
202
201
41,39
41,19
381
22
78,07
4,51

Pontevedra

363
342
-1
-0,28
343
94,21
260
82
71,63
22,58
290
52
79,89
14,32

Salamanca

3482
2575
14
0,4
2561
73,95
1822
753
52,33
21,62
2813
-238
80,79
-6,84

Segovia

81
76
5
6,17
71
93,83
54
22
66,67
27,16
66
10
81,48
12,35

Sevilla

942
814
-9
-0,96
823
86,41
641
173
68,05
18,36
738
76
78,34
8,07

Soria

267
241
4
1,5
237
90,26
153
88
57,3
32,96
219
22
82,02
8,24

Tarragona

237
208
4
1,69
204
87,76
217
-9
91,56
-3,8
226
-18
95,36
-7,6

Teruel

183
99
4
2,19
95
54,1
119
-20
65,03
-10,93
126
-27
68,85
-14,75

Toledo

451
291
0
0
291
64,52
272
19
60,31
4,21
289
2
64,08
0,44

Valencia

1911
550
26
1,36
524
28,78
641
-91
33,54
-4,76
787
-237
41,18
-12,4

Valladolid

6
6
0
0
6
100
6
0
100
0
6
0
100
0

Zamora

1767
1454
37
2,09
1417
82,29
850
604
48,1
34,19
1326
128
75,04
7,25

Zaragoza

1905
1655
72
3,78
1583
86,88
1243
412
65,25
21,63
1526
129
80,1
6,78

TOTAL

56074
40595
304
0,54
40291
72,4
31623
8668
56,4
16
40051
544
71,43
0,97



La dinámica no ha cambiado mucho, las tormentas constantes de las últimas semanas han ayudado a alcanzar la media de los últimos 10 años. Sigo pensando que está siendo un año húmedo a pesar de lo que diga la AEMET. Al menos, los embalses indican eso. Las precipitaciones parecen decir otra cosa, pero como siempre los datos se pueden interpretar al gusto. 

Decir que algunas de las provincias que mayor gap tenían con respecto a su media de los últimos 10 años, la han ido recortando, por ejemplo Salamanca o Guadalajara, aunque no consiguen cerrarla del todo. 

No obstante, las 3 provincias de la comunidad Valenciana, Murcia, Albacete y Badajoz se han quedado lejos y no tienen pinta de ir a recuperarse. Por contra tenemos a Cáceres, Huelva, Huesca, Lérida y León muy por encima de su media habitual. 

Como punto positivo, comentar que estamos al 72% cuando el año pasado estabamos por debajo del 57. Mientras que la media tiende a bajar a estas alturas, este año no sólo se mantiene sino que además sube. En las últimas 15 semanas, sólo ha habido una semana en la que el saldo de agua embalsada haya sido menor al saldo embalsado en esa misma semana con respecto a los últimos 10 años. 

Como siempre, hay excepciones y ya están comentadas aquí. Badajoz está MUY por debajo. Casi 900 hm menos. Por contra Cáceres casi 1000 hm más.

Un saludo y perdón por estas continuas chapas durante los últimos 3 meses.

----------

